# SureFire Titan



## AluminumOvercast (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## smokelaw1 (Jan 18, 2007)

I believe the Latin phrase I am looking for is "ME WANT!!!!!"

Great pics. The Dupont lighter, Opus X and Surefire pic holds 3 of my 4 obsessions in one pic. Now add a Busse knife, and the pic could have been taken in my basement lounge.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 18, 2007)

:kewlpics: Shelby!


----------



## EricMack (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks, Shelby! :rock: Incredible light, unbelievable pics!!


BRING IT ON... :goodjob: 


:thumbsup: 
EM


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jan 18, 2007)

I FEEL LIKE I"M GONNA CRY NOW!!! (turns away in tears of joy...) IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## carrot (Jan 18, 2007)

Beautiful pics, Shelby.


----------



## Thujone (Jan 18, 2007)

Amazing... But $500? Really? It just *can't* be that much better keychain light that others that are already out there for MUCH less.


----------



## bxstylez (Jan 18, 2007)

w0w..... pics are breathtaking!


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 18, 2007)

wow Shelby you did a great job! :goodjob:


----------



## EricMack (Jan 18, 2007)

Thujone said:


> Amazing... But $500? Really? It just *can't* be that much better keychain light that others that are already out there for MUCH less.


Not meaning to sound cocky or anything, but I've been fortunate to put one through its paces. It is.


----------



## LightBright (Jan 18, 2007)

.... with the Titanic pricetag

What's the max Lumens output?

How do you stand it up for "candle mode"?

Nice, putting it with the Ducati key... if you can afford one, you can afford the other.


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 18, 2007)

Thujone said:


> Amazing... But $500? Really? It just *can't* be that much better keychain light that others that are already out there for MUCH less.



Surefire
+
Titanium
+
Limited Edition
+
Super Smooth Adjustment (1000 Levels)
+
Lifetime Warranty
=
$500


----------



## wotblake (Jan 18, 2007)

High end photography, high end flashlights, motorcycles....

Someone shares the same hobbies as me...


----------



## luigi (Jan 18, 2007)

KROMATICS said:


> Surefire
> +
> Titanium
> +
> ...



Surefire + LifeTime Warranty = Any SF light so about $100 considering size
Titanium + Limited Edition + Super Smooth Adjustment = $400

I strongly hope to find that Titanium + Limited Edition is a big part of the $400 so eventually an aluminium version can be obtained by mortals.

The pictures are awesome!


----------



## cy (Jan 18, 2007)

NICE PICS!

of course I want one....


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm a little taken aback by this light though. I just wonder what Surefire's message is with this light. It seems as though they are catering to the snobby, rich, elitist segment of society not the rough, tough working class/military/EMS segment that made them successfull. I don't know maybe I'm making too much of it, but this light says snooty high-society written all over it. No matter how good it is - and I'm sure it is - its still a _*$500*_ keychain light.


----------



## cryhavok (Jan 18, 2007)

beautiful pics :thumbsup:


----------



## NoFair (Jan 18, 2007)

Hell it looks a lot nicer than a C3 which retails for $500 here in Norway

Considering some some of SF's other prices I'm not surprised. Not too bad, but my fun and games account won't take it at the moment.

I'll wait for something in HA although Ti would match my wedding ring...


----------



## slick228 (Jan 18, 2007)

Shelby,

Your photographing skills are excellent! If you’re in the Los Angeles area, we should do lunch so you can give me some pointers.


----------



## Telkin (Jan 18, 2007)

Very Nice pics. 

Can't wait to see some more specs on it. Super smooth adjustment you say? Wow...


----------



## Glow Bug (Jan 18, 2007)

Beautiful! Shelby. Thanks for the photos!

This is a most awesome light and I was fortunate to try one out at SHOT. 

The smooth twist of the head and varable output is incredible.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 18, 2007)

Although I've already commited to buying one, this makes me want to have two... one for something I've always been agains: a shelf queen!

Awesome pics... seriously amazing. I've not been around long enough to know how you're able to get access to this light... anyone care to explain!!?

 john


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 18, 2007)

absolutely right on there KDOG.

As a "limited edition" light is most certainly is catered toward the upper crust with 500 to spend on a conversation piece for their next trip to monaco. maybe SF is looking for name recognition in the Robb Report. It sounds like a tribute to the Porsche light that served the same purpose.

Heck give Joe Schmo like me a vanilla Al with a HA for 1/3 that price and I'll be dancing on my hands and kissing every neighbor I see.



KDOG3 said:


> I'm a little taken aback by this light though. I just wonder what Surefire's message is with this light. It seems as though they are catering to the snobby, rich, elitist segment of society not the rough, tough working class/military/EMS segment that made them successfull. I don't know maybe I'm making too much of it, but this light says snooty high-society written all over it. No matter how good it is - and I'm sure it is - its still a _*$500*_ keychain light.


----------



## Thujone (Jan 18, 2007)

wotblake said:


> High end photography, high end flashlights, motorcycles....
> 
> Someone shares the same hobbies as me...



And my wife swore I was a unique dork.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 18, 2007)

Very nice light! Not a fan of the Opus X though!


----------



## balticvid (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow....where can I get a 50% discount.

OOOHHhhhhhhh YYEEAaaaaaaaa.

Beautiful light and nice pictures


----------



## rcashel11 (Jan 18, 2007)

Wonderful pics, Shelby!


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 18, 2007)

KDOG3 said:


> I'm a little taken aback by this light though. I just wonder what Surefire's message is with this light. It seems as though they are catering to the snobby, rich, elitist segment of society not the rough, tough working class/military/EMS segment that made them successfull. I don't know maybe I'm making too much of it, but this light says snooty high-society written all over it. No matter how good it is - and I'm sure it is - its still a _*$500*_ keychain light.


+1

while i have not had the chance to play with/use i think i would rather have a A2 anyday as it just seems more durable. and i kind of like the light but i do think if you are "really" using a light you do need some heft to the light and it does need to be a little big, not so tiny it is easy to lose, or your fingers are to big to use.


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Jan 18, 2007)

jch79 said:


> Although I've already commited to buying one, this makes me want to have two... one for something I've always been agains: a shelf queen!
> 
> Awesome pics... seriously amazing. I've not been around long enough to know how you're able to get access to this light... anyone care to explain!!?
> 
> john



Thank you, John. I've taken a few pics for SureFire here and there. I think they just feel sorry for me.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 18, 2007)

AluminumOvercast said:


> Thank you, John. I've taken a few pics for SureFire here and there. I think they just feel sorry for me.


And how can I get them to feel sorry for me? :laughing:


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 18, 2007)

KDOG3 said:


> I'm a little taken aback by this light though. I just wonder what Surefire's message is with this light. It seems as though they are catering to the snobby, rich, elitist segment of society not the rough, tough working class/military/EMS segment that made them successfull. I don't know maybe I'm making too much of it, but this light says snooty high-society written all over it. No matter how good it is - and I'm sure it is - its still a _*$500*_ keychain light.


 It's a beautiful light and great photography no doubt about that. I just hope that Surefire will make some that people who aren't banker's or doctor's etc can afford. If not then somebody else will. :touche:


----------



## photorob (Jan 18, 2007)

So I see this has a luxeon. I wonder how hard it will be to take apart.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jan 18, 2007)

Where does one one plonk down $500 for one of these. I have $500 read willing and able dollars ready to go just looking for the place to send them.
Yaesumofo


----------



## MattK (Jan 18, 2007)

Shelby, 

Just perfect - beautiful!!

Are those pics for your personal amusement or will they belong to Surefire - aka will I be able to use them on my website?

You've got email...


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 18, 2007)

yaesumofo said:


> Where does one one plonk down $500 for one of these. I have $500 read willing and able dollars ready to go just looking for the place to send them.
> Yaesumofo


check out the dealers forum i think opticshq started a preorder thread on these.


----------



## MattK (Jan 18, 2007)

Yaesumofo - I already have a bunch on order. We don't typically list items online until we have them in stock or have a tracking number and can post a ship-as-of date but I'd be happy to take a pre-order for one of these. 

Feel free to email/PM me and I'll reply with full contact info. Only 1 of the inbound stock is commited so far and it's for me.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 18, 2007)

I had a dream last night that the Titan was being sold for $40...

All these lights must really be getting to me


----------



## supes (Jan 18, 2007)

Beeaaaautiiiful!   :shock: Surefire does it again! Who needs food when you have a Surefire! 

Stunning!, AluminumOvercast! :goodjob:


----------



## vizlor (Jan 18, 2007)

benchmade_boy said:


> check out the dealers forum i think opticshq started a preorder thread on these.



Aye, here is a direct link: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149139


----------



## Greta (Jan 18, 2007)

MARNAV1 said:


> It's a beautiful light and great photography no doubt about that. I just hope that Surefire will make some that people who aren't banker's or doctor's etc can afford. If not then somebody else will. :touche:


 
Well... and if you don't buy one... somebody else will... :touche: ... by the by... has somebody else made a Ferrari for $20K for those of us who can't afford it at $250k? :thinking:


----------



## seery (Jan 18, 2007)

Shelby - Absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing these images with us.


----------



## russtang (Jan 18, 2007)

So, I guess SF will be making some cr2 batts?


----------



## Darell (Jan 18, 2007)

russtang said:


> So, I guess SF will be making some cr2 batts?


Don't hold your breath. You'll notice that this is a limited run... and that there are no other CR2 lights in the catalog...


----------



## Darell (Jan 18, 2007)

photorob said:


> So I see this has a luxeon. I wonder how hard it will be to take apart.


Where do you see that it has a Luxeon?


----------



## Size15's (Jan 18, 2007)

photorob said:


> So I see this has a luxeon. I wonder how hard it will be to take apart.


Sharp eyes - at the time Shelby was sent a sample of the Titan it had a Luxeon.
The actual Titans do not - they feature a different LED of the absolute finest quality [bin] it is possible to achieve. Powered by a CR2 battery the high output is measured as 80 lumens.

If (when) you see the SureFire 2007 catalog I believe you will have no doubt as to the intended market for this limited edition product - the finest light SureFire have ever made. The one photo Shelby hasn't shown you is the one that (imho) justifies spending $500.

In my personal opinion the Titans, although crafted by the hands of men, are like diamonds - they shine when worn by women.

The purpose then of the Titan is surely to be given to the special lady in your life.

Al


----------



## Campdavid (Jan 18, 2007)

MARNAV1 said:


> It's a beautiful light and great photography no doubt about that. I just hope that Surefire will make some that people who aren't banker's or doctor's etc can afford. If not then somebody else will. :touche:


 
Really I am NOT bragging but I am a Banker and my Wife is the Senior VP of a Joint Venture Capital firm (hate to say it but she even blows my doors off financially)...could I afford one of these? I could drop $500 without blinking....would I? Uh...no! Yep, it's cool and I am a gadget nut but come on! 500 bones!!! Will the madness ever end? 

Although I do have a E2L, E2E, E2D, G2 and U2 (among a bunch of other stuff)...


----------



## daveman (Jan 18, 2007)

Size15's said:


> In my personal opinion the Titans, although crafted by the hands of men, are like diamonds - they shine when worn by women.
> 
> The purpose then of the Titan is surely to be given to the special lady in your life.
> 
> Al


 
Is this light Surefire's entry piece into the jewelry industry? 

Edit to add: That photo of the Titan on a keychain is really cool, but would anyone actually attache a $500 light along with his keys?


----------



## Size15's (Jan 18, 2007)

daveman said:


> Is this light Surefire's entry piece into the jewelry industry?


Yep!


----------



## daveman (Jan 18, 2007)

Campdavid said:


> Really I am NOT bragging but I am a Banker and my Wife is the Senior VP of a Joint Venture Capital firm (hate to say it but she even blows my doors off financially)...could I afrord one of these? I could drop $500 without blinking....would I? Uh...no! Yep, it's cool and I am a gadget nut but come on! 500 bones!!! Will the madness ever end?
> 
> Although I do have a E2L, E2E, E2D, G2 and U2 (among a bunch of other stuff)...


I know exactly what you're getting at. It's certainly not that the Titan is not an excellent light to behold, and it's not that I haven't bought more expensive toys before, but I demand the functions of my tools (lights are tools to me) to measure up their asking price. For $500, I need the Titan to be brighter. I know, I know, it's got quality that makes even other Surefires feel like crap, how much more other flashlights. But I still can't view my lights as timepieces or jewelry yet, so the overkill on quality doesn't ring much to me. I really need the Titan to pump out more light for what SF is asking for.


----------



## Campdavid (Jan 18, 2007)

daveman said:


> I know exactly what you're getting at. It's certainly not that the Titan is not an excellent light to behold, and it's not that I haven't bought more expensive toys before, but I demand the functions of my tools (lights are tools to me) to measure up their asking price. For $500, I need the Titan to be brighter. I know, I know, it's got quality that makes even other Surefires feel like crap, how much more other flashlights. But I still can't view my lights as timepieces or jewelry yet, so the overkill on quality doesn't ring much to me. I really need the Titan to pump out more light for what SF is asking for.


 
Daveman, I am with you 100%. Flashlights to me must have super functionality...like my U2 for example. Yep, it's expensive but it is functional, rugged etc. For my 10 year anniversary, I got a Tag Heuer Link timepiece. Expensive? Yep! Functional? Absolutely! Stunningly beautiful? Oh yes...but that is part of the allure of a timepiece. Flashlight not so much!


----------



## Size15's (Jan 18, 2007)

daveman said:


> I really need the Titan to pump out more light for what SF is asking for.


It seems to me that you don't really need a _Titan_ then.
(as an aside: Increasing the output to 100+ lumens would reduce the runtime to minutes. 80 lumens sucks the life out of the CR2 in about 20 minutes I believe.)


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Jan 18, 2007)

daveman said:


> Is this light Surefire's entry piece into the jewelry industry?
> 
> Edit to add: That photo of the Titan on a keychain is really cool, but would anyone actually attache a $500 light along with his keys?



If they're crazy enough, why the heck not?


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing! I'm hoping to be able to snag one of these!

:rock: WP


----------



## greenLED (Jan 18, 2007)

AluminumOvercast said:


> I've taken a few pics for SureFire here and there.


:laughing: Shelby is so modest. Your pics :rock:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 18, 2007)

KDOG3 said:


> I'm a little taken aback by this light though. I just wonder what Surefire's message is with this light. It seems as though they are catering to the snobby, rich, elitist segment of society not the rough, tough working class/military/EMS segment that made them successfull. I don't know maybe I'm making too much of it, but this light says snooty high-society written all over it. No matter how good it is - and I'm sure it is - its still a _*$500*_ keychain light.



KDOG3, I respectfully disagree. Why shouldn't Surefire produce a light for a different market segment? Doing so does *not* necessarily mean they are abandoning the working class/military/EMS segment. I think branching out to another market is perfectly acceptable and, in fact, smart. I didn't hear any complaints when Surefire decided to get in to the high end knife business, and that's not even flashlight-related!

This is a spectacular light. I had the luxury of playing with one at the SHOT Show and compared to what is bought and sold here on CPF at that price point on a daily level, the Titan is worth every bit of its $500 price tag. The continuously variable switch is smooth as silk and the light has a quality, gem-like feel. Sure, it's not for everybody. It's not going on a keychain and it sure as heck isn't going into battle or into an ambulance supply tray. But it WILL go into an executive's suit pocket or onto a lady's neck. What could possibly be wrong with that? Why shouldn't it compete with the Orb Sterling Silver or the Katokichi Ishishiki LE?

There are guys who will sell alot of lights for the pleasure of owning one. To each his own. As for me, you're damn right I'm going to get one. :rock:


----------



## Anglepoise (Jan 18, 2007)

Dad,
You had a chance to play with it. Please tell me the switch is up front where it should be.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 18, 2007)

There is small "dot" on one component. That component forward (including the bezel ring) are rotated relative to the rear of the light.
When you rotate it, there's a 'click' as it switches on, and the output increases until it can't be rotated any further. In operation it is just like the volume dial of a radio.


----------



## jumpstat (Jan 18, 2007)

Functional wise, does the titan compare to the hds system?

Personally, value depends on many criteria. For torchligt it must be its performance. If I were to fork out 500 for the titan, then the output must be at least min 120 lumens or comparable to the highest rated SF LED has to offer currently. LIke a watch, I wouldn't mind getting a Rolex as they guarantee a maximum delay of 2 sec per calender year! 

Whether its made of high grade titanium or 24k gold or full of bling! for that matter to me that is just makeup or in other words value added.

Someone mentioned that higher lumens mean lower runtime on CR2s. If I drive a 6ltr Rolls Royce, I am not really concern whether it goes 200miles for a full tank as I have the performance and comfort which it was designed for in the first place. 

So what if runtime only last 20 minutes, buy more spares..if you can afford it, you can feed it.

To sum up, the titan needs to perform and perform well as what matters is performance that justifies the cost.....


----------



## seery (Jan 18, 2007)

I had two on order already...then my wife reads these special words...and
now it's three or a week on the couch






Thanks Al for spending my money





Size15's said:


> The purpose then of the Titan is surely to be given to the special lady in your life.
> 
> Al


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 18, 2007)

Anglepoise said:


> Dad,
> You had a chance to play with it. Please tell me the switch is up front where it should be.



Al's right - and he got to play with it more than anybody! The head turns clockwise and the instant it clicks on, it's on low. Very low. And then as you slowly turn the head clockwise, it gets progressively brighter. And it IS bright. Top level is WAY bright!


----------



## Anglepoise (Jan 18, 2007)

Size15's said:


> There is small "dot" on one component. That component forward (including the bezel ring) are rotated relative to the rear of the light.
> When you rotate it, there's a 'click' as it switches on, and the output increases until it can't be rotated any further. In operation it is just like the volume dial of a radio.



That's great. Thanks.
Now I see the dot in the picture. Does the whole head revolve in relation to the body or is it just the 'band' under the head, visible in the photos?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 18, 2007)

Anglepoise said:


> That's great. Thanks.
> Now I see the dot in the picture. Does the whole head revolve in relation to the body or is it just the 'band' under the head, visible in the photos?


My post addressed that. You were writing yours as I was writing mine.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 18, 2007)

Geez...I wonder if someone with SF inside connections, would be willing to trade a Titan for a Ti TB?

Ahhh...to dream...

TB


----------



## faco (Jan 18, 2007)

I can’t believe I’m thinking of getting one……….I must be mad, $279 for a U2 was the most I said I would spend, and now $500 would most likely go to a pocket light instead of my home loan. And to think I’m half way through reading a book on “Rules of Wealth “……..oh well it says nothing about *not* spending money on flashlights so the TITAN might be coming my way soon  

Your Photos Did It, THANKS


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 18, 2007)

At SHOT I was told they will have a very select-bin, Seoul P4 LED. They seem to have a coaxial rheostat/"pot" controlling the brightness, as I didn't perceive any "steppiness." I unsuccessfully tried to order one directly from SF when I returned. My understanding is they are in production now, but no one was predicting a release date. I "publicly" asked PK at the party if it would be possible to somehow reserve #82 to match the S/N on my Beast. He said "_Sure!_ (Translation: No way in hell!) 

Larry


----------



## Bryan (Jan 18, 2007)

arewethereyetdad said:


> or onto a lady's neck.


 
I truly doubt that, but I suppose time will tell.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 18, 2007)

Bryan said:


> I truly doubt that, but I suppose time will tell.


Well, that's what the catalog photos show!


----------



## Size15's (Jan 18, 2007)

At both SS2006 and SS2007 several of SureFire's female employees were wearing Titans round their necks. Whilst I don't think many women would consider wearing a Titan like that everyday I do believe that they would carry their Titans as EDC and look far better doing it then us man folk (with the possible exception of Darell of course).


----------



## greenstuffs (Jan 18, 2007)

5 bills for this baby man thats a lot of coin for someting not that innovative, i would just get a fenix light or any brand and still have much of it left. 
Surefire will give you lifetime warranty but i'm sure 10 lights will outlast the surefire.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 18, 2007)

jumpstat said:


> If I were to fork out 500 for the titan, then the output must be at least min 120 lumens or comparable to the highest rated SF LED has to offer currently.


:thinking: Methinks you might be missing the point of the Titan, and SureFire altogether - it's not a company that tries to make pocket rockets to blind/impress people. Sucking 120 lumens from a CR2 battery just does not make sense (at this point in the LED "game").


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 18, 2007)

This Titan runs a Seoul P4.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 19, 2007)

Cree is better done and said. Seoul not my favorite.


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 19, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Sharp eyes - at the time Shelby was sent a sample of the Titan it had a Luxeon.
> The actual Titans do not - they feature a different LED of the absolute finest quality [bin] it is possible to achieve. Powered by a CR2 battery the high output is measured as 80 lumens.



Why is it rated at only 30 lumens in the catalog? Hopefully that was a test printing as there are a lot of discrepancies in the catalog.



> If (when) you see the SureFire 2007 catalog I believe you will have no doubt as to the intended market for this limited edition product - the finest light SureFire have ever made. The one photo Shelby hasn't shown you is the one that (imho) justifies spending $500.



You mean  this picture?


----------



## daveman (Jan 19, 2007)

jch79 said:


> :thinking: Methinks you might be missing the point of the Titan, and SureFire altogether -


Which leads to me to let out the ? that has haunted me the moment I received the 60 lumen/$500 info: 
what is the point of the Titan? 


jch79 said:


> Sucking 120 lumens from a CR2 battery just does not make sense...


As opposed to a 60 lumen offering w/ medicore runtime and size after the introduction of XR-Es and Seouls?

I maybe treading on thin ice for saying this, but I dare to say that the Titan has unmatched quality without ever having seen the piece. But quality alone is insufficient; performance is at least as important, if not more so. If performance is the cake, then quality merely complements as the icing.


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 19, 2007)

daveman said:


> As opposed to a 60 lumen offering w/ medicore runtime and size after the introduction of XR-Es and Seouls?



I believe it *does* use a Seoul LED actually. Is it 30, 60 or 80 lumens on the highest setting though? That's what I want to know. It is rather large compared to a CR2 Ion. It looks enormous around that woman's neck in the picture I linked to above. It's not much smaller than an E1e actually.


----------



## daveman (Jan 19, 2007)

daveman said:


> As opposed to a 60 lumen offering w/ medicore runtime and size after the introduction of XR-Es and Seouls?


 
I must apologize and recant the quip about Titan's "medicore size." I just realized that the Titan's length is pretty much perfect as an EDC; if it were any smaller, many may find it difficult to twist in the overhand grip, as I find with the P1. Four inch is as small as an EDC should get, IMHO.


----------



## redskins38 (Jan 19, 2007)

So im a freshman in college and my dad told me that if i make all A's and one B he will buy me a titan:rock:

There some motivation for ya


----------



## 65535 (Jan 19, 2007)

Tell him to get you multiple cheaper ones. SF is all good but $500 is pricey and I buy lights for working not getting girls...


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Jan 19, 2007)

Daveman, 

No one is forcing you to like the Titan and no need to get bent out of shape over it's specs. Maybe you will find some knock offs the twice the power but if it does it for you, you're the coolest dude on the block (to yourself). But don't expect everyone to follow your philosophy. I for one will never buy a knock off of any kind. If something doesn't make sense to me or is out of reach, I turn around and shop elsewhere rather than stand there and rank on the item I can't get or dislike.
Why need a Rolex when a sundial will do? Why get a Hummer when a Ford Escape will take you from point A-B? Different strokes for different folks. Just about every product out there aimed at consumers will have a low/mid/hi end. If someone spends $500/60 lumens, it's their decision. Bottom line is all Titans will find it's way to new owners regardless of what anyone says. Someone will show off their Titan and you can show off your knock-offs. The world will still turn.


----------



## carrot (Jan 19, 2007)

These will still be produced after the limited edition run, right? Please?


----------



## NewBie (Jan 19, 2007)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> This Titan runs a Seoul P4.




I look a little closer, and I see a CREE EZ1000 die inside there, that is epoxied to a copper slug.

It is really cool that I'm seeing quite a number of manufacturers like Seoul, Edison, and others, picking up the new CREE EZ1000 die and putting it into their LEDs.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 19, 2007)

KROMATICS said:


> Why is it rated at only 30 lumens in the catalog? Hopefully that was a test printing as there are a lot of discrepancies in the catalog.


Sometimes I wonder whether I repeat myself...
The Titan sample(s) featured Luxeon LEDs (with output at 30 lumens). Production Titans feature the finest possible bin Seoul LED driven for an output of 80 lumens.
This change was made after the sample was sent to Shelby for photography, and after the details were given to SureFire Marketing for inclusion in the 2007 catalogs.
Things change very fast in the run-up to SHOT Show and this year being so close to Christmas didn't make things any easier.
The Titans shown at SHOT Show 2007 were as close to actual product - already serial numbered - as it's possible to get in time for the show.

That is also why the details for the new L1 and new L5 along with several other products are not correct in the 2007 catalog.
I doubt SureFire will correct these things. It is possible for things to change still since although the Titans are made, other new products are a few months away from being completed and released.


----------



## PB92 (Jan 19, 2007)

Now I'm still a newb (thanks to my new friendss here who are learning me and turned me into a light/trit junkie... , however, how in the world does SF expect the average light lovin guy/gal to spend $500 large on this light? This light for that money better be 180+ lumens, option of 10 modes, pre-installed trits of your color choice, display/presentation box and 6 months of batteries. I mean really now, it's cool but it aint that cool. What market are they going for?? Malibu and Beverly Hills? What about us workin joes, guess we are left out. Just my thoughts........


----------



## Size15's (Jan 19, 2007)

SureFire does not expect "the average light lovin guy/gal to spend $500 large on this light".
What part of SureFire's marketing of Titan or anything I've posted so far gives you the impression the Titan is intended for anyone "average"?
The Titan is limited edition of 1000 - by definition owners of these will be the very elite amoung not just the flashlight world but the whole world.


----------



## photorob (Jan 19, 2007)

I love reading through a thread and then seeing how many times someone comments with the same response that has already been addressed multiple times. People just jump in these discussions with out any thought to the history of the thread.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 19, 2007)

These fantastic photos by Shelby Chan are examples of his work for SureFire - pretty much all the photos in the 2007 Catalog are his. 
I feel strongly that we should not forget the huge contribution Shelby Chan continues to make in sharing SureFires with the world in a way I for one can only dream of.

Thank you Shelby! :rock:

Al


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 19, 2007)

While I would consider myself to be on the cheaper side of the spectrum here at CPF, even if I did have money to blow I doubt I'd buy a Titan. Surefire makes great stuff, for sure. But the light from all current appearances isn't anything special.
There are lights 1/10th the cost that have superior function. Sure they may not be as pretty, and they may not be made to such a superior quality, but at least I wouldn't be afraid to carry it around in my pocket for fear of loss. This is a flashlight, not a tool for brain surgery. Trophy light IMO.


----------



## PB92 (Jan 19, 2007)

I did not realize there was only 1000 of them being made. I must have missed that somewhere. But still, 500 large is still a lot of coin for what it does, and I would think that most of us here are hard workin people, and most here cannot or will not spend that on a light. But, if you have that knida dough layin around to spend this light, then it's no prob. Even at only 1000 made, SF could if they wanted make it a say 30 lumen light, but at only 1000 made this 30 lumen light will still be $500. I'm just saying (it's only my thoughts) that for that kinda money it needs to put out. These days you can get a 80 lumen light easily, and not for $500, 1000 made or not. Again guys, these are just my thoughts, I believe I'm entitled to them..........


----------



## jonman007 (Jan 19, 2007)

Anyone have any idea when/if an aluminium version will be released and how much cheaper it would be?


----------



## mega_lumens (Jan 19, 2007)

I consider myself a flashaholic, but I didn't lose my mind yet. lol

It's great that SF has come up with a very cool looking light, and the light control feature is amazing. But even if I did have 500 bucks, I would not dare to pay. The light may be expensive for SF to produce, but there is nothing in it that's worth that much money (my opinion only). If this light would produce 150 or 200 lumens for 1+ hour on max setting and 40+ hours on lowest setting in that size I would say that's an extraordinary leap in lighting technology and it would worth the $$$, but realistically I know we are not there yet. 

For the ones that are getting it I say congrats have fun, but for an average Joe like me lol, I'm happy with my 3 Fenix E0's for now, (about the same size) which also look fine around the neck, and perform very well. This year should be a very exciting year because there will be many more interesting lights like the SF Titan.


----------



## photorob (Jan 19, 2007)

The people this light is being targeted towards don't care how expensive this is. They just want the coolest newest thing out there. I don't even want to know how many people are going to drop 600$ on the new apple phone and then rack up 2000$ in cell phone bills over the year. Go take a look in high end magazines like cigar aficionado. I could picture a magazine a few months from now. The second page will be an advertisement for a maybach then the third will be a advertisement for private jets. Then the forth will have all the latest greatest gadgets out there. One of which will be the Titan. It's crazy to think that someone would spend 500$ on a key chain light. But it's also crazy to think that someone would own a gold and diamond incrusted cigar cutter. It's a silly world.


----------



## damon (Jan 19, 2007)

the SF Titan's switch a twistie or a clickie??


----------



## daveman (Jan 19, 2007)

AluminumOvercast said:


> Daveman,
> No one is forcing you to like the Titan and no need to get bent out of shape over it's specs. Maybe you will find some knock offs the twice the power but if it does it for you, you're the coolest dude on the block (to yourself). But don't expect everyone to follow your philosophy. I for one will never buy a knock off of any kind. If something doesn't make sense to me or is out of reach, I turn around and shop elsewhere rather than stand there and rank on the item I can't get or dislike.
> Why need a Rolex when a sundial will do? Why get a Hummer when a Ford Escape will take you from point A-B? Different strokes for different folks. Just about every product out there aimed at consumers will have a low/mid/hi end. If someone spends $500/60 lumens, it's their decision. Bottom line is all Titans will find it's way to new owners regardless of what anyone says. Someone will show off their Titan and you can show off your knock-offs. The world will still turn.


Aluminum,

The purpose of my posts was not to herd anybody toward my frugal and practical philosophy, but merely to point out the functional deficiencies of the Titan when viewed next to its exorbitant asking price, as expected in this flashlight forum. Many have heaped prasies on the Titan as if it's the biggest bargain to have graced our civilization since the 99 cents store; I honestly felt, without having ever handled a unit in my hands, that the Titan is priced beyond its merits, and candidly posted my observation.

 

As surly as your agreeance with this light is only the unedited expression of your fervor for flashlights and not a cloaked attempt to win a following for your taste in portable lighting, so impartially based were my assessments of the Titan.

 

PS: I don't recall you ever asking me of my buying habits; but worry not, gent, I didn't take your "knock-off" shot to heart.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't think there's anything wrong with the size of this of the P1 even, if those are small what about the Arc AAA?

People who complain that lights are too small or find it a hassle to operate them probably cant use any of the current generation of mobile phones either. Now those buttons are small


----------



## daveman (Jan 19, 2007)

I do prefer larger cell phones.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 19, 2007)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Well, that's what the catalog photos show!


 


Size15's said:


> At both SS2006 and SS2007 several of SureFire's female employees were wearing Titans round their necks. Whilst I don't think many women would consider wearing a Titan like that everyday I do believe that they would carry their Titans as EDC and look far better doing it then us man folk (with the possible exception of Darell of course).


 
Trust me guys I think it would be great to see women get into lights and wear this as EDC! I just don't think women are really into the flashlight thing. If I bought my girlfriend one of these, and told her how much it cost, she would still probably throw it on her nightstand. I doubt she would even put it in her purse lol. No offense to any female members on here


----------



## Bryan (Jan 19, 2007)

By the way, is it true that there will be a less expensive version of the Titan? If so, does anyone know the approximate release date?


----------



## Wolfgang_Ludwig (Jan 19, 2007)

The comparison to cellphones and computers makes it easy to decide against buying this Titan thing: I don´t buy a computer because of its finish. I buy because of good and reliable performance and I have in mind to replace it in two or three years. In a few month the Titan looks technically old and will be outperformed by very cheap flashlights from China.


----------



## vizlor (Jan 19, 2007)

Personally, I am into quality flashlights because I see them as technological art. I find beauty in many of the SureFire models, and this one is the most impressive one yet. Besides, I hardly ever need a whole bunch of lumens at work or at home. I wouldn't bring the TITAN to a hike even if it did 100 lumens for 15 minutes.


----------



## Greta (Jan 19, 2007)

This is so cool! All of you guys who are *NOT* going to buy a Titan! That means I'll _definately_ be able to get one! And maybe even get one for my husband too! Trophy light? You betcha! Just like my $350 red Bruno Magli shoes! They're *shoes*, for goodness sake! Hell, I can get something to cover my feet for $10 at KMart! But damn... they just don't look as good... and they sure as hell don't make me _feel_ as good... _AND_... they'll be wore out and in the trash within a year. Yep... the Titan is a trophy light... and a damn perty one at that... and it will even light my way quite nicely up my girlfriend's driveway when I go to visit her... or when I go out in the evening for a walk... or help me find that last pack of smokes that slid under the seat of my 350Z... or help to find the tiny gold back of my diamond earring that fell on the bathroom floor. Sure I could drive a GEO and wear CZ earrings... but I don't have to. One person's trash is another person's treasure... the Titan may be trash to some of you... but it's a treasure to me. So here's a *HUGE* THANK YOU!!! to those of you who *WON'T* be buying one!! :bow: ... More for me!!!


----------



## LA OZ (Jan 19, 2007)

Lucky we don't think the same way, a prerequisite for a wonderful world we live in and survival of mankind.


----------



## Christoph (Jan 19, 2007)

I will pry open my wallet for one (pry open Heck it will jump out).

C


----------



## Rob187 (Jan 19, 2007)

I think this light could well be referred to as Surefire's 'halo' model - in the same way as the large car manufacturers who make their money with lots of sales of basic boring family cars produce a sports model or compete in motorsport so consumers who buy the basic product feel they actually have something special.


----------



## LightBright (Jan 19, 2007)

Obviously Surefire is causing lots of controversy and breaking some boundaries - including financial boundaries, and all this with only a handful of people having seen them in person. If I was selling flashlights I'd be happy to see all the banter so early on.


----------



## EricMack (Jan 19, 2007)

Methinks some of us need to lighten up a little. This thread SHOULD be filled with info about this upcoming light, and not so much about opinions on whether it meets any particular person's threshold to purchase.  

This is not the first SF light manufactured with more than pure functionality in mind. The Pork Killer series immediately comes to mind, along with some others. 

Some of us wouldn't buy this light regardless of price. That's fine.  

Others would be willing to pay more than the $500 asking price to get one. Thats fine too.  

I'd kindly ask that those who fall in the former camp realize that viewpoint is valid, and has been expressed enough already in this thread. For those in the latter, let's enjoy this ramp up time and share any additional nuggets we may learn.

Thanks again PK and SF for bringing a unique product like the Titan to us!  

Thanks as always Shelby for your outstanding photography skills.

Thanks Al, for just being Al. :nana:


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 19, 2007)

A photo of the beam pattern would be nice.


----------



## seery (Jan 19, 2007)

Preach on brother Mack  

This light has me so excited, now hurry up SF and start shipping them to us :rock: 


EricMack said:


> Thanks again PK and SF for bringing a unique product like the Titan to us!
> 
> Thanks as always Shelby for your outstanding photography skills.
> 
> Thanks Al, for just being Al. :nana:


----------



## Dizos (Jan 19, 2007)

Size15's said:


> These fantastic photos by Shelby Chan are examples of his work for SureFire - pretty much all the photos in the 2007 Catalog are his.
> I feel strongly that we should not forget the huge contribution Shelby Chan continues to make in sharing SureFires with the world in a way I for one can only dream of.
> 
> Thank you Shelby! :rock:
> ...



Definitely! Shelby's pics of Striders and Surefires defined the tactical aesthetic for me.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 19, 2007)

AluminumOvercast said:


> Daveman,
> 
> No one is forcing you to like the Titan and no need to get bent out of shape over it's specs. Maybe you will find some knock offs the twice the power but if it does it for you, you're the coolest dude on the block (to yourself). But don't expect everyone to follow your philosophy. I for one will never buy a knock off of any kind. If something doesn't make sense to me or is out of reach, I turn around and shop elsewhere rather than stand there and rank on the item I can't get or dislike.
> Why need a Rolex when a sundial will do? Why get a Hummer when a Ford Escape will take you from point A-B? Different strokes for different folks. Just about every product out there aimed at consumers will have a low/mid/hi end. If someone spends $500/60 lumens, it's their decision. Bottom line is all Titans will find it's way to new owners regardless of what anyone says. Someone will show off their Titan and you can show off your knock-offs. The world will still turn.



Damn straight!


----------



## cchurchi (Jan 19, 2007)

Don't know if it's been mentioned yet, but LA police gear has some Titans for sale.


----------



## bippidie (Jan 19, 2007)

Shelby, or anyone else who has handled the Titan, 
1) Can you comment on the "spring loaded quick connect/disconnect round rail interface?" Is this for removal of the tailcap connector?
2) Is battery removal from the tail end?
3) What is the "acme threaded tail cap?" Are these threads different from the standard SF threading?
Any pics, info, or descriptions would be greatly appreciated. thanks

bippidie

ps SF has now expanded their product line to cater to everyone, even the wealthy! heehee Seriously, SF, imho, already appealed to the average Joe years ago with the G2 (and now the G3?). The Titan offers a lot of exciting promise for the next few years ahead. I would love to see this technology incorporated into the L4/L5 line, especially considering the improvements in the LED efficiencies. Here's hoping.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 19, 2007)

cchurchi said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned yet, but LA police gear has some Titans for sale.


 It's true! Thanks for saying, now I don't need to be in some pre-order list.

http://www.lapolicegear.com/sutiulcovaou.html


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 19, 2007)

curtis22 said:


> A photo of the beam pattern would be nice.


Not the best beamshot, but its all i got.


----------



## Arcoholic (Jan 19, 2007)

Sasha said:


> This is so cool! All of you guys who are *NOT* going to buy a Titan! That means I'll _definately_ be able to get one! And maybe even get one for my husband too! Trophy light? You betcha! Just like my $350 red Bruno Magli shoes! They're *shoes*, for goodness sake! Hell, I can get something to cover my feet for $10 at KMart! But damn... they just don't look as good... and they sure as hell don't make me _feel_ as good... _AND_... they'll be wore out and in the trash within a year. Yep... the Titan is a trophy light... and a damn perty one at that... and it will even light my way quite nicely up my girlfriend's driveway when I go to visit her... or when I go out in the evening for a walk... or help me find that last pack of smokes that slid under the seat of my 350Z... or help to find the tiny gold back of my diamond earring that fell on the bathroom floor. Sure I could drive a GEO and wear CZ earrings... but I don't have to. One person's trash is another person's treasure... the Titan may be trash to some of you... but it's a treasure to me. So here's a *HUGE* THANK YOU!!! to those of you who *WON'T* be buying one!! :bow: ... More for me!!!



LOL I feel very simmilar but i a guy kind of way...... it will nicely recharge the superluminova of my Rolex collection can not wait to get one.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 19, 2007)

Not sure I understand...is this Cree powered or something equal? If not I would be very hesident to purchase...


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a 14 dollar watch. There are times (gardening, power washing the house, car, etc) that it is perfect for me. I have a watch with a compass and altimeter in it, and it is perfect when I am hiking, climbing, etc. I wear a Jaeger LeCoultre every day in my office. I have some watches that almost never leave the safe. They are all good watches that suit times and places. 
I have a Fenix in my pocket right now. I have an L4 when I walk the dogs in the woods. I have a multi-level light for indoor use. I have a headlamp for hiking. I have some flashlights that never leave the shelf. 
Some of these things are cheap and functional. Some are expensive and more about form and artistry in their respective fields than outright numbers. I will be buying a Titan, and it will be exactly what it is. 
Some people do not see the "value" in something like the Titan. They are neither right nor wrong. Saying otherwise is to attempt to enforce an arbitrary value judgement on someone else.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 19, 2007)

Seoul seems to be oasting on of the highest l/w ratings right about now, The only issues are the dust magnet gmmy doem and contraversial heat managment.


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Jan 19, 2007)

bippidie said:


> Shelby, or anyone else who has handled the Titan,
> 1) Can you comment on the "spring loaded quick connect/disconnect round rail interface?" Is this for removal of the tailcap connector?
> 2) Is battery removal from the tail end?
> 3) What is the "acme threaded tail cap?" Are these threads different from the standard SF threading?
> Any pics, info, or descriptions would be greatly appreciated. thanks




The tailcap connector is removed to expose the mount. It's a very sturdy connection but still allows the light to spin freely. It attaches with a very positive snap.
Battery removal is from the tail end.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 19, 2007)

Beautiful pics, Shelby. I'd really love to have one of these, but I'm afraid it will only light up my dreams.

Geoff


----------



## Dark Mower (Jan 19, 2007)

Damn straight. This is a thread about people that like a decent light that is worth the dough- not for others to convince me bend to their prices. I want and like the extras. And I’m willing to fork out for them. I might even like American made lights. Don’t ruin my joy because you don’t want to pay the admissions fee. Bring on the Titan for me to enjoy.


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 19, 2007)

Dark Mower said:


> This is a thread about people



Shouldn't we talk about flashlights?


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 19, 2007)

i dont get it, if this light had "mcleish" printed on the side instead of surefire there wouldnt be a problem. is it just cause surefire has intered the high end lighting segment that makes people nervous or what?


----------



## jch79 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sasha :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## PB92 (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, one thing is for sure, it's the cream of the crop model for keychain lights.....it is cool but so are all my other lights...........


----------



## Secur1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Erm why all the hostility people ?
Lighten up and take a breath 

It's a flashlight... some of us are more well off than others, some want to spend $100.000 on a light and others will not spend more than $10, for what ever reason... may that be financial contraint or just don't feel the need to have something like that.
It's all a matter of personal taste and priorities.
Personaly even if i won the lottery tomorrow, i wouldn't buy this particular light, because i have the perfect keychain light already, my Draco, small enough to be on my keychain yet bright enought for any kind of situation.


----------



## BMRSEB (Jan 19, 2007)

It's all about choices people, as has probably been said a few times already.. If you like and can afford it, go for it. It's the free market system, not everything is for everybody..


----------



## blahblahblah (Jan 19, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> It's true! Thanks for saying, now I don't need to be in some pre-order list.
> 
> http://www.lapolicegear.com/sutiulcovaou.html



Lapolicegear.com is a pre-order.

There are also some pre-order lists on CPF:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=149139
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=149288


----------



## MSI (Jan 19, 2007)

I think I would have liked the switch to have some clearly defined stops on the way as substitute for not having levels like the U2. The advantage with having levels is that you know how much runtime each level gives you.


----------



## Danbo (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks like a way cool light to me, but out of my current price range for a keychain size light(not saying I won't eventually get to where I'll spend $500 for something like this; just not there yet). Besides, I only have so much money to spend on lights at the time. The next time I have that much moolah laying around for lights, it's going to Milkyspit for a multi Cree mod for my M6.


----------



## cryhavok (Jan 19, 2007)

So, who has some lux readings


----------



## redskins38 (Jan 19, 2007)

Im curious, how is buying a titan for five hundred any different from the L6 porcupine? Ive never heard any fuss about what those go for. Granted it is sold and bought now from private owners. Personally i cant afford one but it doesnt mean that it is not worth the money.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 19, 2007)

...


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 19, 2007)

Bryan said:


> Enough about the Titan. How about some more info on the Mini Beast!


Isn't this a thread about the Titan?


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2007)

Regardless of price, I will try to get one.
Why?
Because finally I will be able to have something on my keychain that is satisfactory.

It is tough.
It can be *very* bright
It can be very dim
It can run for a long time
I can remove it from my keychain in a second
It runs on primaries
It is KISS without those stupid multi-clicks and useless levels
It is the best quality available.

It is the perfect light for my keychain. Why should I not get it (if I can, that is)?

There is no other light that matches the Titan. 

bernie


----------



## Maggot (Jan 19, 2007)

The Titan is a nice light to be sure; but, it's way too big for a keychain light.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2007)

If you want some punch you need a light that is bigger than small. I have a Fenix P1 on my keychain right now ... so the Titan will fit.

BUT ... it isn't onyl a keychain light. It is capable of replacing an ArcAAA AND a bright 2xCR123 light at the same time !!! So I can leave my U2 and P1 at home and just take the Titan ... and I will have way less bulk with me, and be ust as versatile. Or almost so.

This one is a real winner on multiple fronts IMHO.

bernie


----------



## Dutch (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey Shelby! Awesome pics (as usual) of an awesome light!

Thanks for posting!

Cris


----------



## Size15's (Jan 19, 2007)

damon said:


> the SF Titan's switch a twistie or a clickie??


  
Care to read the thread damon? Your question has been answered already.


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 19, 2007)

I think there are a large number of people here and beyond who have discretionary income. With these funds, they elect what the choose to purchase and these decisions are based on their personal perceptions and valuations. The Titan is an ideal candidate, IMHO for purchase with funds of discretion. I would guess that few really need a Titan just as few really need a watch that costs more than $29 or a writing pen that sells for more than $4.95 or a knife that sells for more than $29 or.............

SF bashing will stop at some point well after SF is no longer in existance but surely not before. I haven't read this thread from first post to last post because I have gotten a tad wiser as I have been here on CPF.

In regards to the Titan, if it does not sell out quickly then I will take this as an opportunity to try to get one for myself. I don't need to provide any justification because I have a MasterCard. Some things are priceless. Fortunately, the Titan is only $500 which is well within range for many.


----------



## MicroE (Jan 19, 2007)

Sasha smokes? 

By the way, how low does the Titan go? 
I love my CR2 Ion Ti, but it gets used 90% on low beam and I wish that it would go lower. Lower than an Arc AAA would be nice.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 19, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with the size of this of the P1 even, if those are small what about the Arc AAA?
> 
> People who complain that lights are too small or find it a hassle to operate them probably cant use any of the current generation of mobile phones either. Now those buttons are small



Agreed!


----------



## jch79 (Jan 19, 2007)

I haven't read this anywhere - does anyone know the Titan's ability to use RCR2's?

I am a rechargeable user, which is the reason my Ti CR2 Ion XT hasn't gotten any use.

 john


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 19, 2007)

MicroE said:


> Sasha smokes?
> 
> By the way, how low does the Titan go?
> I love my CR2 Ion Ti, but it gets used 90% on low beam and I wish that it would go lower. Lower than an Arc AAA would be nice.


I have had the oppurtunity to play with this light. It goes, LOW! Low as you need, so low, you can look at the emitter and its just barley glowing. Then with a twist of the head, it goes to 80 lumens!


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 19, 2007)

Bryan said:


> Enough about the Titan. How about some more info on the Mini Beast!
> 
> "Surefire Misc. notes: There is a mini beast that is being developed and should be available in the late part of 2007 that is no bigger than the 9AN and it is married to a Seoul P4 in a separate reflector (similar to the 10X Dominator). This light will have 6 levels of output from the Seoul and is estimated to provide around 1200 lumens from the HID lamp. Size 15's actually scored one of these for his participation in keeping the party moving so please PM him with questions. *See the bottom of this post for additional information.*"



Note the part in bold. If you go back to the original thread and look at the bottom of the post you'll see he was just joking. There was *no* news of the miniBeast and I suspect the whole project has been scrapped.


----------



## LowWorm (Jan 19, 2007)

Bryan said:


> Trust me guys I think it would be great to see women get into lights and wear this as EDC! I just don't think women are really into the flashlight thing. If I bought my girlfriend one of these, and told her how much it cost, she would still probably throw it on her nightstand. I doubt she would even put it in her purse lol. No offense to any female members on here



Flashlight-wearing female, checking in to take offense!  

My Draco around my neck is the largest I'll go - and it's tiny compared to the Titan. 

Titan is gorgeous...but as neckwear? Sorry, but no way. Not on a daily basis at any rate. Interesting marketing attempt with that pic of the woman wearing it so...obviously aimed at guys for the obvious reasons! 

That said, I'd love one of the alu versions (if forthcoming) for the affordability, and I'd love one of the Ti versions just to have! 

Looks like a great light (Shelby, pics are to die for) and I'm sure its owners will be pleased especially if it's Cree-loaded.


----------



## cchurchi (Jan 19, 2007)

I thought titanium was a poor choice for a flashlight because it scratches up like a mother and dosen't conduct heat well. I think if you actually use this lite much or especially hook it up to a key chain it is gonna be one ugly chewed up scratch fest in a week or so. 

My wedding ring is aircraft grade titanium (strongest alloy available) and it's pretty hammered. I should have gone with a tungsten ring.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 19, 2007)

LightBright said:


> Obviously Surefire is causing lots of controversy


Why? Do you mean in this one thread on CPF?



LightBright said:


> and all this with only a handful of people having seen them in person. If I was selling flashlights I'd be happy to see all the banter so early on.


The SHOT Show was attended by over 42,000 people and SureFire's booth was extremely busy as usual - there were more Titans on the booth then KX5's so they were plenty popular with the many interested visitors SureFire attracted.

I understand that the Titans are being assembled right now with the ones at the show being the first off the line.

When Sasha posted PK's invitation to Flashaholics to attend his party for CPF at the show the aim was to get an idea of how many would be attending.
Instead there were loads of posts from those specifically not attending.

Here Shelby posted his photos of SureFire's Titan - sharing them with CPF and the thread has loads of posts from those specifically not wanting to buy one.

I guess I find it rather disrespectful.

Al


----------



## Size15's (Jan 19, 2007)

Badbeams3 said:


> Not sure I understand...is this Cree powered or something equal? If not I would be very hesident to purchase...


Production Titans feature the finest possible bin Seoul LED driven for an output of 80 lumens. The Seoul LED is based on the Cree.


----------



## mspeterson (Jan 19, 2007)

Al, That is one heck of a great post.....Thanks!!!
and yes, I will be buying one of these!!!


Shelby- You rock bro!!!! :rock: Thanks!!!

How many working professional photographers do you guys know that would take the time to give their stuff away?


----------



## cchurchi (Jan 19, 2007)

I really think Surefire majorly screwed up on the price of the new titan. A company really needs to scrutinize what price they are planning on asking for a new product and Surefire clearly didn't do their homework this time with regards to the titan. One only needs to read this thread from the begining to realise the price of the titan is way off what it should be.

Clearly, the correct price for the titan is in the $2,000 - $3,000 range. Even at $3,000 Surefire would have sold all 1000 units very quickly and would be looking at several million dollars in sales instead of just a half million for these initial 1000 units in titanium. At only a measly $500 Surefire is basicly giving these away for free! At that price, I'll probably see junior high kids and even homeless bums sporting titans!


----------



## mspeterson (Jan 19, 2007)

cchurchi- 

That is the ONLY valid gripe I have yet to hear.......IMHO! :nana:


----------



## tazambo (Jan 19, 2007)

Here is a money maker for CPF if I've ever seen one.

Sasha knows people who know people, hell she probably knows the right person herself to get a unit one month before release date (pay for it, if you have to) and raffle it here.

That will keep the servers ticking over...

Regards
Dave


----------



## vizlor (Jan 19, 2007)

Tazambo, that's probably right 

Anyway, this thread has stayed on top of the forum so long now that the hype is killing me allready. 
I need to take a break from these forums for at least 8 or so hours.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 19, 2007)

tazambo said:


> Sasha knows people who know people, hell she probably knows the right person herself to get a unit one month before release date (pay for it, if you have to) and raffle it here.


Hmmm... You might be on to something...






Ricky (GlowBug) caught them in one of his photographs and said she was "going for a smoke" with PK... 





Whatever it takes I guess...


----------



## faco (Jan 19, 2007)

jch79 said:


> I haven't read this anywhere - does anyone know the Titan's ability to use RCR2's?
> 
> I am a rechargeable user, which is the reason my Ti CR2 Ion XT hasn't gotten any use.
> 
> john


 

Hey, I was thinking the same thing. If it can use rechargeables then it makes the light even more affordable  . So can the TITAN use rechargeables ?


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2007)

I sure hope not. Would increase my chances of getting one tremendously :nana: ... and I don't need'em rechargeables anyway.
bernie


----------



## jch79 (Jan 19, 2007)

Bernie - you keep out of this... you primary users are all the same! :nana:


----------



## Loomy (Jan 19, 2007)

KDOG3 said:


> I'm a little taken aback by this light though. I just wonder what Surefire's message is with this light.



Their message is "whoa, look at all those people paying $250, $500, $1000 and more for McGizmo lights! Lets get in on this!"

If people come, it will be built for them! (a cause causing an effect that causes a cause, the demand and supply version of 'if you build it they will come'!)


----------



## EV_007 (Jan 19, 2007)

Where does the line start for one of these? Very nice shots Shelby.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 20, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Hmmm... You might be on to something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's not cast aspersions on Sasha. :tsk: I'm sure she won't appreciate it.


----------



## MattK (Jan 20, 2007)

FYI:

We're taking pre-orders for the Titans. Please *email* me for details but know in advance that we are asking for a $100 deposit, fully refundable if Surefire can't get us enough. Orders will be filled on a first-come, first-served basis. Thiis offer includes a supply of CR2 batteries and free (domestic) shipping.

Pre-order now before they're unobTanium. 

Delivery is currently estimated for March.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 20, 2007)

Peu and McGizmo are CPFers who produce highly functional works of art for us in small runs.

Would I pay $500 for a Pineapple or McGizmo light in titanium with infinite levels? Hell Yes!    
Would I pay that for the Surefire Titan? Maybe. 
(Is it really only 30 lumens? That would be a deal-breaker).


----------



## marcspar (Jan 20, 2007)

They will be 80 lumens when we get them. The early ones had a luxeon, not the seoul, I think.

Marc


----------



## Greta (Jan 20, 2007)

flashlight said:


> Let's not cast aspersions on Sasha. :tsk: I'm sure she won't appreciate it.


 
No worries, my friend...  No aspersions meant by Al... He's just a cheeky monkey who enjoys feeding the fodder knowing that no matter the truth of the matter, people will jump to their own conclusions and run with them. Posting truth and reality is more often a futile effort... so why not go with the assumptions and have some fun with it? It really is a great show to watch people make asses of themselves.... 

Love you Al! :kiss:


----------



## AlecGold (Jan 20, 2007)

I've got meself a nice XR19-C now. It is just my light and I use it every day. It puts out about the same as the Titan (80lm), but runtime is obvious a lot longer (about 2hours!)
This little critter was even more expensive than the titan. And I'm not a collector, I've "only" got a Orb Raw NS, HDS B42 and an ancient 6P with turbohead. 
The limitless dimming of the Titan is very nice, but I don't think I would trade it for my XR19-C. The XR is waterproof up to 180 feet at least! It is able to withstand my EDC-use and it will prob. get very old. When Cree's Q4's come out, I'll prob. mod the emitter. If in 5 years orso a new emitter comes out I will prob. mod it again, to still give 80 lumens orso, but get extreme runtimes. 
I don't need to put more light on the moon, I just need a handy light in my house every now and than, or some light before my feet when walking and wandering around the country side. That's all. 
Can a SF L2 do that? I think it does the job very well. Even my 6P lasts for about 8 years of EDC use! And that one was HAII black. So a HAIII L2 will even live longer. 

But that is not the point. The point is that I've got a marvelous light, long runtimes, high and low output, made to last, with a beautiful industrial/technical design that (unlike all those italian designer thingies) is very tough and functional! And to top it off, it comes in very small quantities. 

Shelby, you've made some marvelous pics and they even got a little itch in my flashaholics soul to get this one. Very well done man!


----------



## flashlight (Jan 20, 2007)

Sasha said:


> No worries, my friend...  No aspersions meant by Al... He's just a cheeky monkey who enjoys feeding the fodder knowing that no matter the truth of the matter, people will jump to their own conclusions and run with them. Posting truth and reality is more often a futile effort... so why not go with the assumptions and have some fun with it? It really is a great show to watch people make asses of themselves....
> 
> Love you Al! :kiss:



So does that mean that you _will_ be getting a Titan one month ahead of everyone else after you whispered into PK's ear? :naughty:


----------



## NoFair (Jan 20, 2007)

I think this is close to the perfect utility EDC light. It is also a very nice clean design unlike some of SF's more tactical lights. 

Considering the amount of money people are paying for rims on their cars, purses, shoes, watches and other non vital items this isn't that expensive.

Discussing whether it is worth the money is pointless since everyone values things differently. If buying it dangers the family economy than it sure isn't worth it, but if it is money one can afford to spend I see no problem at all with buying it.

If I had a bit more funds in my "fun and games" account at the moment I'd put myself on the pre-order list right now. 
As it is I'll wait and hope they make a HA version in the not so far future

Sverre


----------



## Size15's (Jan 20, 2007)

Sasha said:


> Love you Al! :kiss:


----------



## Greta (Jan 20, 2007)

flashlight said:


> So does that mean that you _will_ be getting a Titan one month ahead of everyone else after you whispered into PK's ear? :naughty:


 
SURE! Why not? :duh2: :shrug:


----------



## Darell (Jan 20, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Whilst I don't think many women would consider wearing a Titan like that everyday I do believe that they would carry their Titans as EDC and look far better doing it then us man folk (with the possible exception of Darell of course).


Flattery graciously accepted. :wink:


----------



## Darell (Jan 20, 2007)

KROMATICS said:


> It looks enormous around that woman's neck in the picture I linked to above.


She's a petite woman.

Something like the beast hanging around my neck would give the same proportions.


----------



## lightrod (Jan 20, 2007)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Not the best beamshot, but its all i got.


 
Thanks PSM! I'm trying to get a read on this - the SF catalogue says "smooth, wide angle beam........perfect for close to mid-range illumination", and I can buy that from the picture. Looks like a very uniform beam with a fairly wide/diffuse spot and a graceful transition into a wide bright spill, but I'm making some assumptions about distance/angle etc as I look at the picture. 

Any description of how you (or anyone else who saw it) would size it up?


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 20, 2007)

AlecGold said:


> I've got meself a nice XR19-C now. It is just my light and I use it every day. It puts out about the same as the Titan (80lm), but runtime is obvious a lot longer (about 2hours!)
> This little critter was even more expensive than the titan...



Only because collectors bid the price up.
Don charged $420 for the lights.
That's what I paid.
Seems like a bargain now.


----------



## AlecGold (Jan 20, 2007)

Hehe, seems indeed like a bargain now, although I have to say that the "limitless" levels are a very nice thing. 
But I had the issue with the U2 I had in the past that I never would know if it would fire up on high or on low. Seems like the Titan won't have that problem!


----------



## MicroE (Jan 20, 2007)

80 Lumens? 
80 Lumens?

The first post that I read was the LAPoliceGear website and it says 30 lumens. What a typo!

If it's 80 Lumens, then I may have to buy one!


----------



## Size15's (Jan 20, 2007)

MicroE said:


> 80 Lumens?
> 80 Lumens?
> The first post that I read was the LAPoliceGear website and it says 30 lumens. What a typo!
> If it's 80 Lumens, then I may have to buy one!


80 Lumens is the correct rating.
The Titans at SS2007 were production items and these were 80 lumens.
The 30 lumen rating comes from the 2007 catalogs which were produced prior to the change to the Seoul LED.


----------



## Darell (Jan 20, 2007)

You are a patient man, Al.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 20, 2007)

Darell said:


> You are a patient man, Al.


I had a moment of weakness and I apologise. :sigh:


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jan 20, 2007)

MicroE said:


> 80 Lumens?
> 80 Lumens?
> 
> The first post that I read was the LAPoliceGear website and it says 30 lumens. What a typo!
> ...


 
That 30 lumens scared me half to death:eeksign:, lol. Good to hear that it's 80!


----------



## joema (Jan 21, 2007)

The Titan looks beautiful and the infinitely-variable output is nice. However from an output/size/run time standpoint, it doesn't seem dramatically different from my Fire~FlyIII.

Max output in both cases is about 80 lumens, weight is about the same at 1.9 oz, Titan is 1 mm less diameter, but 14 (!!) mm longer than the FF3 (pocket body). Run time at full output is roughly the same, at about 20 min, someone correct me if wrong.

The FF3 does use an RCR123A, vs the Titan's CR2, but if DSpeck can fit a bigger battery into a smaller package with similar functionality, that's still fair.

I do like the Titan variable output -- that's very nice.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 21, 2007)

Joema,
IMHO, the dial UI SureFire have developed for the Titan, the fact that it's limited to 1000 units and it's a SureFire are what makes it "dramatically different" from any other light.
These are not slight differences. Only SureFire can make the Titan and only 999 other people apart from PK can own one. 998 since Sasha will have one.

What I'm interested to know is not who isn't going to have one, but if we make a list on this thread of those who are actually going to get one - how many will be left for the non-CPF world!

Al


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 21, 2007)

Will it come in a wooden presentation box with velvet interior? Seriously, that would be a nice touch. Is the lettering on the TITAN printed or is it etched/engraved? It looks printed in the photos. Just wondering how durable it will be.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 21, 2007)

I understand that concept packaging for the Titan was at SureFire's booth for those who wanted to see the direction SureFire Marketing were considering to take.

As an aside: SureFire's knives come in metal cases - that surprised me.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 21, 2007)

KROMATICS said:


> Will it come in a wooden presentation box with velvet interior? Seriously, that would be a nice touch.


Baaahhhh... Man, I'm going to use mine Every Damned Day (EDDC'ing it). I'm not forking out $500 to keep it in a cute little box! Now if I had enough for TWO...


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Jan 21, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Joema,
> IMHO, the dial UI SureFire have developed for the Titan, the fact that it's limited to 1000 units and it's a SureFire are what makes it "dramatically different" from any other light.
> These are not slight differences. Only SureFire can make the Titan and only 999 other people apart from PK can own one. 998 since Sasha will have one.
> 
> ...



Al, Make that 1001 since I own a non-serial numbered prototype now with the Seoul LED installed.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 21, 2007)

AluminumOvercast said:


> Al, Make that 1001 since I own a non-serial numbered prototype now with the Seoul LED installed.


You don't count!


----------



## Darell (Jan 21, 2007)

Size15's said:


> You don't count!


Well, obviously! Here's Shelby: 1000-1 = 1001.


----------



## Phredd (Jan 21, 2007)

*Surefire Titan (sans politics)*

I've scanned many posts in 3 or 4 threads and instead of finding all the details on the Titan, it seems that maybe 90% of the posts are from people criticizing Surefire and/or demeaning anyone considering plunking $500 for a flashlight. Doesn't that violate the CPF charter? :^)

I probably won't buy one, but I'd like to see all the details so I can make my own decision. Here's what I gathered so far:

Price $500
Run 1000
Size 3.15" long x .75" diameter
LED Seoul P4 - up to 80 lumens
Battery CR2
Runtime - up to 50 hours (at ____ lumens)
Runtime at 80 lumens - ____
When will it be available?

Maybe someone can fill in the blanks and tell us if the key ring assembly can be removed so that it can stand on end?

Phredd


----------



## Taylorf (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Surefire Titan (sans politics)*

I believe I read that the runtime at 80 lumens is about 20 minutes. Someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## vizlor (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Surefire Titan (sans politics)*

I also heard 20 minutes at maximum output, I think from Al. Not certain though.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 21, 2007)

Phredd, there's no need to start another thread. You can ask your questions here.

Runtimes and other specs will be confirmed with the documentation supplied with the Titans when they are released. When they are to be released is unknown. SureFire's finest are working hard to finish assembling them.

I know I say this about every product but in my opinion the product has not been released until I get the product from my Dealer. Until such time I find it more constructive to worry about things I can control.

Al


----------



## tedjanxt (Jan 21, 2007)

AluminumOvercast said:


> Al, Make that 1001 since I own a non-serial numbered prototype now with the Seoul LED installed.



OT: Nice website and nicely done work, I must say...

Carry on.


----------



## Sixpointone (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi Shelby,

I just wanted to say how incredible I think your pictures are! The Titan and your ability to photograph are both true works of art.

All My Best,
John


----------



## MicroE (Jan 21, 2007)

Which dealers will be selling the Titans?

I only know of LAPoliceGear and Tacticalsupply.
My local Surefire B&M retailer, Ramsey Outdoor, had never heard of the Titan.

edited to fix my confusion.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 21, 2007)

MicroE,
SureFire Dealers have been able to place their orders for Titans but since there are only 500 to be offered to SureFire's worldwide Dealer network I suggest you contact your Dealer to get them to place the order asap. The other half of the 1000 units being made will be sold through SureFire.com (with no pre-order facility).
Al


----------



## MicroE (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks, Al.


----------



## MattK (Jan 21, 2007)

MicroE - BatteryJunction.conm will also be offering the TITAN and we're taking securd pre-orders. Orders will be filled first come, first served. Please email me for details.


----------



## Greta (Jan 21, 2007)

MicroE said:


> Which dealers will be selling the Titans?
> 
> I only know of LAPoliceGear and Tactical Warehouse.
> My local Surefire B&M retailer, Ramsey Outdoor, had never heard of the Titan.


 
I believe it's *tacticalSUPPLY*... I haven't heard anything about Tactical Warehouse yet. Here's the thread for tacticalsupply.


----------



## LAPoliceGear (Jan 21, 2007)

Ya, it is a lot of money... 

But so is a Rolex watch or Kimber pistol (or 4 in my case)... or any really nice car.

If it makes you happy it is worth every cent. 

I plan on owning a Surefire Titan (most likely will end up being a paperweight like all my other cool stuff... ).


----------



## jch79 (Jan 22, 2007)

No one has said if they know if the Titan operates normally with RCR2's! Al?
Is this information just not yet known?
 john


----------



## gregw (Jan 22, 2007)

jch79 said:


> No one has said if they know if the Titan operates normally with RCR2's! Al?
> Is this information just not yet known?
> john



I'm pretty sure that the Titan WON'T be able to use RCR2s.. It seems that Surefire has a philosophy about not catering for the use of Rechargeable Li-ion batteries in their flashlights... 

The only Surefire that was made to use a rechargeable 18650 Li-ion battery was the first batch of U2s, since this was included in the original design. However, this was later changed without any announcement/comment from Surefire, so that the bodies of the current generation of U2 has narrowed, and no longer fit 18650 batteries..


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm starting to lose hope that this thing won't be coming with a aa body tube, in the ti and production run .


----------



## lightrod (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire Titan (sans politics)*



Taylorf said:


> I believe I read that the runtime at 80 lumens is about 20 minutes. Someone correct me if im wrong.


 
As Al indicates we'll know more when SF releases specs. Another possibility is that someone gets their paws on an early Titan and provides test results. In any case I hope 20 minutes is way off the mark. That would be a big disappointment with the current high efficiency LEDs.

My idea of a good time - and more in line with what other lights are delivering these days - is more like 1-1.5 hours at 80 lumens on a 800maH CR2 (XRE with 70% efficiency out the front will provide 80 lumens at about 500ma). 

100 lumens max at 1 hour would be a super nice set of round numbers IMO! (probably a bit out of reach on the CR2 for right now)

We'll have to wait and see....


----------



## JanCPF (Jan 22, 2007)

gregw said:


> The only Surefire that was made to use a rechargeable 18650 Li-ion battery was the first batch of U2s, since this was included in the original design. However, this was later changed without any announcement/comment from Surefire, so that the bodies of the current generation of U2 has narrowed, and no longer fit 18650 batteries..


The same goes for the L4 body. The inner diameter at the tail end is now narrowed down on later models. 17670 no longer fit. 

Jan


----------



## jch79 (Jan 22, 2007)

gregw said:


> I'm pretty sure that the Titan WON'T be able to use RCR2s.. It seems that Surefire has a philosophy about not catering for the use of Rechargeable Li-ion batteries in their flashlights...
> 
> The only Surefire that was made to use a rechargeable 18650 Li-ion battery was the first batch of U2s, since this was included in the original design. However, this was later changed without any announcement/comment from Surefire, so that the bodies of the current generation of U2 has narrowed, and no longer fit 18650 batteries..


I have a feeling that it will be able to fit the RCR2's, however I'm afraid that it won't run them as well... like the CR2 Ion, which fits them fine, but runtime (according to my tests in the review forum), is 1/3 as long as with primaries. :shrug:

I suppose we'll wait and see!

 john


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Surefire Titan*

Anybody think we will see these in HAIII or some other material? Thoughts or
comment's? Maybe at $179-$199 or so?


----------



## 700club (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire Titan*

yes


----------



## mobile1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Surefire Marketing Department said:


> From the Surefire marketing department:
> “The finger-sized, titanium Titan establishes a whole new class of illumination tools—luxury flashlights. Like a fine watch, the Titan is equal parts functionality and styling. And it’s the world’s only fully variable-output flashlight, featuring an operating range from zero to 30 lumens and nearly all points in between. No preset levels, just total, seamless control with over 1,000 possible light output levels....”


That claim is simply wrong "The world's only fully variable output flashlight". Many lights on cpf have had variable output for years. And our GatLight V2 had a similar many brightness level control than the Titan - not as smooth but same principle.. you rotate the knob and brightness increases. The Titanium GatLight V3 we're currently working on and which will probably be available at the same time as the Titan, will be even smoother. I remember showing PK the V2 with the variable brightness at last years shotshow in Vegas. And I am sure he has seen many other variable brightness lights. So I am a bit surprised at this claim "world's only variable output flashlight"


----------



## Size15's (Jan 22, 2007)

I guess that's something you are free to take up with SureFire... No use complaining to CPF about it right?


----------



## Arcoholic (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire Titan*

...


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Jan 22, 2007)

Fair enough Al and I'm not here to pick a fight with anyone, especially someone as knowledgeable and respected as you - I do enjoy reading your posts and have learned a lot from doing so.

But surely, mobile is entitled to vent his view on the forum. We are about exchanging ideas and differing points of view in a friendly and civilised way. 

Nothing about Mobile's post appeared to me to be offensive, but was simply about expressing his opinion. 

Whether we think that opinion is validly held, or otherwise, is for each reader to individually determine (and perhaps to respond accordingly, if they so desire).


----------



## Size15's (Jan 22, 2007)

The way I see it is that "_fully variable-output_" compared to one that has "_...many brightness level[s but] not as smooth..._" is the difference SureFire marketing are making. I guess the way to tell whether there is a difference is to have one of each side-by-side and use 'em.
I recall that the output from the Titan appeared to increase without stepping - it was extremely smooth to the extent that I would not have known there were "_over 1,000 possible light output levels_".

Al


----------



## mobile1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is a video to compare the GatLight to....haven't seen the Titan so I don't know how it compares. But that video was taken over a year ago and posted on cpf and shows the fully variable "unlimited" brightness level (no stepping) transitions. Meanwhile 200 GatLight V2's are out there (that's 40% of the Titan Volume so the footprint is not that small), and PK from Surefire played with one at last year's Shotshow. These are the facts.

Our approach is different to Surefire's in implementing that feature which results in somewhat different advantages and disadvantages (which I won't go into details right now).

The fact remains that the Titan is NEITHER THE ONLY NOR THE FIRST light in the world that has that feature. And I am sure our GatLight was neither. There are probably 10 more lights out there that have a similar feature (we're in the 21st century after all). This here seems to be another one and I am sure there are lots more.

I am just somewhat allergic to *"first in the world"* and other *"the world's <enter whatever you want here> flashlight"* claims. These statements always never hold up and claim wrong achievements that are misleading.

Don't get me wrong I just want to set the facts straight. It's not like Surefire didn't know about it - maybe not about the GatLight other than PK, but they know that "World's only..." is wrong and still decided to go with it.

The Titan looks like an awesome light, especially considering its size. Also I really like that the Luxury/Art Flashlight market will be stronger as a result of that. So I don't consider this as venting, more as setting the facts straight.

The Surefire engineers and designers did an awesome job, however the Marketing people claim an achievement which is simply not theirs and that is wrong (it isn't ours neither - for example taskled.com has been selling a driver (for years now) that is meant to use a potentiometer for smooth 10,000 levels <or enter whatever number you want here> variable brightness controll). 

Probably hundreds of CPF'ers out there that built Potentiometer controlled variable brightness lights based on that driver (just ask George at Taskled.com).


----------



## MattK (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire Titan*

Maybe but not at <$200 IMO. 

There's already a thread that address this FYI.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 22, 2007)

mobile1 said:


> I am just somewhat allergic to "first in the world" and other ".... in the world" or "the world's ???? flashlight" claims. They always never hold up.


Well using terms like "always" and "never" could be considered just as bad as using terms like "first in the world". Just how certain any anyone be about anything?!
SureFire does appear to be enthusiastic about it's products and you can't blame 'em for that. If you think they've got a bit carried away then perhaps asking SureFire how they base their claim is worth a shot?

All I know is that my Best 'thing' in the Whole World Ever tends to change with the moment...

Al :candle:


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Jan 22, 2007)

QUOTE: _*"All I know is that my Best 'thing' in the Whole World Ever tends to change with the moment..."*_

Just ask my wife...

5 minutes ago, I was the best husband in the world - now I'm the biggest *bleep* in the world! :lolsign:


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 22, 2007)

mossyoak said:


> i dont get it, if this light had "mcleish" printed on the side instead of surefire there wouldnt be a problem. is it just cause surefire has intered the high end lighting segment that makes people nervous or what?


 Good point! Now if we could only get Sasha to deliver them for us!
Just kidding Sasha! Your shoes are probably more interesting than the light.


----------



## redskins38 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Surefire Titan*

I really hope so, it would mean i would be getting one for sure.


----------



## Strikehold (Jan 23, 2007)

LAPoliceGear said:


> Ya, it is a lot of money...
> 
> But so is a Rolex watch or Kimber pistol (or 4 in my case)... or any really nice car.
> 
> ...



I bet you order it from somewhere other than LAPoliceGear.com. Since you work there, you know that your order will be wrong, or get lost, or you wont have it in stock.


----------



## mobile1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Well using terms like "always" and "never" could be considered just as bad as using terms like "first in the world"....


----------



## nethiker (Jan 23, 2007)

Strikehold said:


> I bet you order it from somewhere other than LAPoliceGear.com. Since you work there, you know that your order will be wrong, or get lost, or you wont have it in stock.



Looks like your only purpose with this user name is to trash LAPoliceGear.com. 

I appreciate your opinion in a jeer, not spamed all over the board.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 23, 2007)

Strikehold said:


> I bet you order it from somewhere other than LAPoliceGear.com. Since you work there, you know that your order will be wrong, or get lost, or you wont have it in stock.


 
9 out of your 10 posts are flames toward LAPG. We get the idea.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 23, 2007)

Those of u who are into the titan for features, ie it's infinite adjustiblity. Check out the thread on the upcoming Liteflux LF2, with even better emitter choices of XR-E or SSC P4


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 24, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> Those of u who are into the titan for features, ie it's infinite adjustiblity. Check out the thread on the upcoming Liteflux LF2, with even better emitter choices of XR-E or SSC P4



The TITAN already comes with a SSC P4.


----------



## Xygen (Jan 24, 2007)

Is it sure that there will be a cheaper non-LE edition in future?


----------



## ViReN (Jan 24, 2007)

>



shabby construction!... look at the head and the ringy bezel.... not good for a $500 flashlight... (i hope this will be gone in production version)



>



looking at the tail portion, isnt that too thin gap where ring and attachment is there, wont it wear out way too fast.... again i hope this will not be present in production version.


----------



## vizlor (Jan 24, 2007)

Viren, if that titanium in the tail wears out, at least there is a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 24, 2007)

vizlor said:


> Viren, if that titanium in the tail wears out, at least there is a lifetime guarantee.


I can see it all now: "Dear Surefire, the tail attachment on my Titan broke, so it fell off the lanyard and I can't find it anywhere. Please send me another one."


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm so close to signing for the pre-order list on this light.

However, I have promised myself that my next SF light (my 6th SF) is going to be an M6 - there's a kind of symmetry to it... 

Looks like the Titan may just have to be SF number 7... ???


----------



## Arcoholic (Jan 24, 2007)

The Voice of Reason said:


> I'm so close to signing for the pre-order list on this light.
> 
> However, I have promised myself that my next SF light (my 6th SF) is going to be an M6 - there's a kind of symmetry to it...
> 
> Looks like the Titan may just have to be SF number 7... ???



I do not think you want to wait that long, since they will disapear rather quick. Just a gut feeling i have.


----------



## Echo63 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice looking light 
and nice photos as always, love the one with the Eos1ds, 50f1.4 and the "L" series lens, with the light on th mini tripod


----------



## ViReN (Jan 24, 2007)

ok  SureFire can send new light instrument free of cost, but still one issue  for a $500 SureFire, the bezel head machine irregularities are not expected, especially because it's a SureFire. You can see nice and very beautifully crafted and sand blasted body, bezel makes look shy.... why cant they sandblast that area too....


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Feb 4, 2007)

Darell said:


> Don't hold your breath. You'll notice that this is a limited run... and that there are no other CR2 lights in the catalog...



The titanium Titan is the limited run edition of this light. however, surefire plans on making more Titans, but the non-limited edition titans will be made from aircraft aluminium and not titanium and will be a black HA3 Finish


----------



## pcmike (Feb 4, 2007)

So there will be Al Titans? Can anyone else confirm this?

:thanks:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm kinda suprised at all the uproar about this light considering it costs a small fortune and it has very little output and runs on a CR2 cell which has very limited capacity.


----------



## LAPoliceGear (Feb 4, 2007)

Other Titan news:

ONLY 500 Titans will be available in the USA. This info is about one week old. I do not know where the other 500 will go, but I bet they are allocated for international dealers.

Rumor has it that CPF might have one to raffle off in the near future... so watch for that. ( I told Sasha I would give her one to raffle).

Regarding output - The current info about 20 or 30 lumens is wrong. The lights are still being tested and the techs are now saying the output will be 60+ lumens. Some LED's are hitting 70 to 80, but most are consistantly over 60.

Don't get upset about the pics. Production samples are ALWAYS rough.... no matter if it is lights, watches, boots or whatever. samples always look like crap. Once full production starts up then quality control steps in and does their job.

That is all I know.

Ya $500 is steep, but this will be a rare light and if you are a collector of Surefire this is a must have item. If you are just going to use it everyday then wait for the aluminum one.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Feb 4, 2007)

pcmike said:


> So there will be Al Titans? Can anyone else confirm this?
> 
> :thanks:



*[font=arial, helvetica]"Be a part of Surefire's history by owning one of the few and truly unique flashlights. These are a limited edition Titanium model. Once these are gone Surefire may start making these with an aluminum body, but this is your only chance to get one made of titanium."[/font]*


That is a direct quote off of LA Police Gears description for the Titan, it could be a bluff, but if that is what Surefire is telling LAPG i would think it is the truth. If you remember when the original SUREFIRE BEAST came out there were a limited number, but a year later, the B2R came out and it was actually the beast plus LEDs.


----------



## LAPoliceGear (Feb 4, 2007)

This is the exact info we have been told by the Surefire rep group. They got it from sales meetings at Surefire where the sales/marketing people tell the reps what is going to happen. The reps then tell dealers like us and we give the info to you.

Of course Surefire could always change their minds, but we have been told the Ti one is the limited edition version and then the production version will come out in Aluminum.

It is not a bluff... We would not do that.. 

But - Surefire is a business and businesses are in business to make money. They could always change their minds and do something different.

I know you people like to know the inside info so I give it to you here and on the site. We are not making it up...

We received "the very last D3" flashlights about 1 year ago. Then Surefire found somemore and sold them off again.. point being things can always change.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 4, 2007)

Note that the "limited edition Beasts" sold to the public were a completely different situation to the Titan. The reason why those Beasts were sold off as limited editions was because that is all they had left of that version.

The Titanium Titans are intended specifically to be limited editions and created exactly for that purpose.

Al


----------



## 83Venture (Feb 8, 2007)

Seems to be a Collectors-Brand-price snob-fashion statement kind of deal. 5 billion people on the planet, many thousands of millionaires, I'm sure they will have no problem selling all 1000.


----------



## money (Feb 8, 2007)

amazing pics.. i saw this light at Shot.... it is nice, light output is nothing great.. I would pay $500 for a light with lots of features that i could use in combat but $500 for this... come on....


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 8, 2007)

83Venture said:


> Seems to be a Collectors-Brand-price snob-fashion statement kind of deal.



For some it may appear that way.
For others, this is the new king on the keychain to be used as a tool.

For some others ... it seems to inspire hatred, jealousy and aggression. This is what I find disturbing.

bernie


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Feb 8, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> For some it may appear that way.
> For others, this is the new king on the keychain to be used as a tool.
> 
> For some others ... it seems to inspire hatred, jealousy and aggression. This is what I find disturbing.
> ...


Yeah, I completely agree. It's just a *product*, for cryin' out loud. It's not like people are walkin' around flaunting it like a fur coat. I can't afford a new high-end car but you don't see me whinin' about it. Even middle of the road carmakers have higher-end models that aren't affordable by the masses, but nobody's pitchin' a fit over it. What's wrong with Surefire putting out a top-end light to attract a different market segment? How does that detract from their primary mission as a working man/soldier's flashlight company? In my opinion, it doesn't detract from that at all. Just don't see what all the fuss is about. It's a great light that will be bought by those who find value in owning it, or those who will sacrifice other lights (or other purchases) in order to pay for it. Like me.


----------



## LAPoliceGear (Feb 10, 2007)

Vote with your feet... If you don't like it don't buy it and it will go away (like new Coke).


----------



## Arcoholic (Feb 10, 2007)

LAPoliceGear said:


> Vote with your feet... If you don't like it don't buy it and it will go away (like new Coke).


 ????

too early or too late in LA ?


----------



## KROMATICS (Feb 10, 2007)

LAPoliceGear said:


> Vote with your feet... If you don't like it don't buy it and it will go away (like new Coke).



Technically new Coke never went away.


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 10, 2007)

I think this part needs to be thicker (Red arrow), seems too thin to me and may grind off with use.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd love to find out!


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 10, 2007)

The "me-too" list starts behind me ...


----------



## EricMack (Feb 10, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> The "me-too" list starts behind me ...


 
You wish...:nana:  


:wave:


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 10, 2007)

Me-too :nana:


----------



## jch79 (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, mine hasn't worn out yet, but I've only had my Titan for about a month now. :shrug:
























Just kidding... it wore out. :nana:


----------



## jtivat (Feb 10, 2007)

Where is the list to purchase one?


----------



## KROMATICS (Feb 10, 2007)

jtivat said:


> I want AL's purple A2!!



Still? 

TacticalSupply has a list for the Surefire TITAN.


----------



## guiri (Mar 26, 2007)

*Shelby, your website*

Great pics on your site.

Can you tell me what the song is that's running on your site?
Love it

George


----------



## Phredd (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's the current list:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149902


----------



## mdocod (Mar 26, 2007)

there's a market for everything, including selling a price tag.


----------



## socom1970 (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow, it seems like the Titan is drawing similar types of criticism as the A2 when it came out. It is an awesome light. If you can afford it, great. If not, so what? Don't buy it. With the number of very expensive lights discussed and purchased on this forum, I would think people would be more receptive to it. I remember people talking about some CPF'ers slamming the A2 before they even owned one, even before it was available. Shelby Chan helps us out and I thank him very much for the pics. I happen to think the negative feedback is disrespectful just as Al said. I love the Titan, but I can't afford one. Maybe some day... I can't afford some of the lights by our outstanding custom makers on this forum, either. When the excellent custom makers on this forum make lights like the Titan with $500+ price tags on them, no one seems to question them or challenge them. But if Surefire does it, oh boy, look out!!! I think the lights from both our custom makers and companies like Surefire are well worth the price, whether I can afford them or not. Just because I can't afford them doesn't make them bad lights.


----------



## MicroE (Mar 26, 2007)

The Titan may not be perfect, but nothing is perfect (except, of course, my wife).
I voted with my wallet.
I'm on OpticsHQ's list.


----------



## Gator762 (Mar 26, 2007)

mdocod said:


> there's a market for everything, including selling a price tag.



It's the 'limited edition' and the Surefire name commanding the price tag. It's more like jewelry - technically it's specifications are not awe-inspiring, it's the limited-titanium bling factor to it.

To each their own. It's a neat idea niche idea, which it will always be. I'm sure Surefire knows that, they are just out to make money for now and think there is a market for this run. There might be with only 1000 of them.

Personally, I would rather have a higher-performing light with a custom body to be more truely unique. For uniqueness, it still has a logo and website address etched on it.


----------



## faucon (May 13, 2007)

socom1970 said:


> Wow, it seems like the Titan is drawing similar types of criticism as the A2 when it came out. It is an awesome light. If you can afford it, great. If not, so what? Don't buy it. With the number of very expensive lights discussed and purchased on this forum, I would think people would be more receptive to it.


I'm sure it's not a bad light from what I hear. More power to those who want one. What bothers me is Surefire's marketing approach---appealing to the carriage trade, ascot-wearing, opera glasses set. This kind of marketing has always bothered me because it's focused less on functionality than on pure snob appeal. I guess that showing an elegant model wearing a Titan as a necklace is supposed to make us think that $500 is really pretty reasonable for a piece of jewellery that can light up. Yes, it's Surefire's right to do this, but I personally think it's rather ridiculous.


----------



## 270winchester (May 13, 2007)

faucon said:


> I'm sure it's not a bad light from what I hear. More power to those who want one. What bothers me is Surefire's marketing approach---appealing to the carriage trade, ascot-wearing, opera glasses set. This kind of marketing has always bothered me because it's focused less on functionality than on pure snob appeal. I guess that showing an elegant model wearing a Titan as a necklace is supposed to make us think that $500 is really pretty reasonable for a piece of jewellery that can light up. Yes, it's Surefire's right to do this, but I personally think it's rather ridiculous.



you should never, EVER, open up a copy of the Robb Report. Seriously. It may cause you to start a proletarian revolution.


----------



## pcmike (May 31, 2007)

So in light (pun intended) of Surefire's product literature over here: http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/24451/sesent/00 stating that the output is 65 lumens, can we still expect the 80 lumens reported here before... or is that now just wishful thinking?

:thanks:



Size15's said:


> Sharp eyes - at the time Shelby was sent a sample of the Titan it had a Luxeon.
> The actual Titans do not - they feature a different LED of the absolute finest quality [bin] it is possible to achieve. Powered by a CR2 battery the high output is measured as 80 lumens.
> 
> If (when) you see the SureFire 2007 catalog I believe you will have no doubt as to the intended market for this limited edition product - the finest light SureFire have ever made. The one photo Shelby hasn't shown you is the one that (imho) justifies spending $500.
> ...


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (May 31, 2007)

Think I'll have to wait for the HA version.


----------



## Size15's (May 31, 2007)

pcmike said:


> So in light (pun intended) of Surefire's product literature over here: http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/24451/sesent/00 stating that the output is 65 lumens, can we still expect the 80 lumens reported here before... or is that now just wishful thinking?
> :thanks:


The Titan output rating given in SureFire's 2007 Catalogs was based on the LuxeonIII proto-type first shown at SHOT Show 200*6*.
SureFire didn't have time before prior to the 2007 catalogs being printed to update the stats of most of their new products that were shown at SHOT Show 2007. The Titan features an extremely rare SSC LED that is the finest [bin] it is possible to achieve. 80 lumens is easily achieved.

Al


----------



## ensile (May 31, 2007)

faucon said:


> I'm sure it's not a bad light from what I hear. More power to those who want one. What bothers me is Surefire's marketing approach---appealing to the carriage trade, ascot-wearing, opera glasses set. This kind of marketing has always bothered me because it's focused less on functionality than on pure snob appeal. I guess that showing an elegant model wearing a Titan as a necklace is supposed to make us think that $500 is really pretty reasonable for a piece of jewellery that can light up. Yes, it's Surefire's right to do this, but I personally think it's rather ridiculous.


 
Yeah, i wish they'd stop wasting time with these and get the cree version's out... then worry about some BS ti keychain light with 1000 output settings... for crying out loud. :sick2:


----------



## Size15's (May 31, 2007)

ensile said:


> Yeah, i wish they'd stop wasting time with these and get the cree version's out... then worry about some BS ti keychain light with 1000 output settings... for crying out loud. :sick2:


I understand that the Titans are made by PK's own team in Engineering so do not get in the way of standard production. SureFire continues to be extremely busy [with it's military orders] which I am sure results in them not being able to release products to the public as quickly as they and we would like. 

Al


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah, the Titan is most definitely not the world's only fully-variable-output flashlight. However, it is small because of its 1xCR2, light because of the Ti, and cool because it's a limited edition. It just makes me feel that I got a bargain on the Gatlight V3 for $430 shipped. :nana:

Hi mobile1! I can hardly wait for my shiny to arrive. I should probably correct you on your guess that the Gladius is fully-variable; it actually isn't. If you start at the lowest level and ramp it up, the first few levels have large gaps between them, while the higher ones are almost the same. So, it's a variable-output light, but not infinitely variable (and not logarithmically variable, either). Still, it's a great light - it must feel lonely surrounded by three Cree lights with no other Luxes in my EDC to keep it company.


----------



## luminosity (Jun 2, 2007)

This poor boy escaped from Louisiana and over the years has paid millions in taxes (more than my fair share). Now I have people who can't even make it in the world's richest country probably paying little or no taxes telling me I shouldn't buy a key chain flashlight for $499. 

What is great about America is we allow people to fail !


----------



## Cydonia (Jun 2, 2007)

luminosity said:


> This poor boy escaped from Louisiana and over the years has paid millions in taxes (more than my fair share). Now I have people who can't even make it in the world's richest country probably paying little or no taxes telling me I shouldn't buy a key chain flashlight for $499.
> 
> What is great about America is we allow people to fail !




With expensive flashlights like the Titan there is simply an element of good old fashioned jealousy by those who can't afford one. 
They'll attack it because they can't have one etc. :ironic: There is a lot of small-mindedness (as well as some funny off center priorities) out there which will never understand expensive tools... or high quality items... or even why they exist at all. And so on and so on etc.,


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jun 3, 2007)

I would hate to lose my keys with this thing attached to it!

Beautiful flashlight, wish I could justify replacing my Fenix P1D CE


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 3, 2007)

If people truly want the Titan they will buy it, no matter what it costs. A person does not have to be rich to purchase one, all it takes is a will and the money will appear. That's the way it works in life, we want something and we figure how to get it. Takes a will though, a strong desire to have something. Pretty simple, really.

Bill


----------



## pcmike (Jun 3, 2007)

The people who will be buying Titan's would hardly worry about losing their keys because of the Titan being attached to it, they'd be more worried about losing their keys because of how much it will cost to replace just the car key alone (if you get what I'm trying to say)! 



V8TOYTRUCK said:


> I would hate to lose my keys with this thing attached to it!
> 
> Beautiful flashlight, wish I could justify replacing my Fenix P1D CE


----------



## Trashman (Jun 3, 2007)

pcmike said:


> The people who will be buying Titan's would hardly worry about losing their keys because of the Titan being attached to it, they'd be more worried about losing their keys because of how much it will cost to replace just the car key alone (if you get what I'm trying to say)!



I must be a dope. Are you try to say that the people buying these all have expensive cars? How much do car keys cost to replace these days? My boss was just telling me how the newer car keys have a chip in them and are not able to be duplicated. Is this why they're expensive to replace, and how much are replacements?


----------



## greenlight (Jun 3, 2007)

Bullzeyebill said:


> A person does not have to be rich to purchase one, all it takes is a will and the money will appear. That's the way it works in life.



Don't blow your inheritance on a flashlight!!!


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 3, 2007)

Awsome shots Shelby. Love the "props" behind the light too. 

The full frame digital sensor is kick arse, and gotta love the dry clutch on the Ducati too.

Keep up the good work, your shots inspire the photographer in me.


----------



## Bravo25 (Jun 3, 2007)

On my 07 Pilot they can't be replaced without the VIN, a special set of numbers, and a barcode. Cost, about $160.00


----------



## The Toecutter (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm a big Surefire fan and have owned almost all of their models at one time...

The Titan doesn't make a lick of sense.

The output is 60/70 Lumens. Ok. Nice for a 1 cell light. $500.00 nice. Nope

Titanium? Titanium is not as great as you think. While it is hard to work with, it is far from exotic these days. It's oxidation layer scratches and mars very badly. I would HATE to see this light after a days carry on a keychain. Ick...

The 1000 different lighting levels is not of great value. Kinda "Gee Whiz", but I'd just use it on low or high.

Maybe it's me, but I just don't get this light. It just doesn't seem to be that great even if it was $250.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 3, 2007)

Toecutter ... this is actually easy.

It is a tough keychain light with a KISS interface and a lot of lumnes if desired. It is top notch quality and will not let you in the dark. 

I personally do not care about scratches or how hard it was to make etc. ... the light on my keychain has a job to do, and 
if it is the Titan that does it best, I will get one.

It is that easy.

bernie


----------



## The Toecutter (Jun 3, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> Toecutter ... this is actually easy.
> 
> It is a tough keychain light with a KISS interface and a lot of lumnes if desired. It is top notch quality and will not let you in the dark.
> 
> ...




You have your opinions and I have mine. That's even easier.

I don't think the TITAN is a well designed keychain light. The "tang" that will accept a keyring loop or cord is ridiculously thin. TI or not, that will wear away and deform to the point it won't be keychainable anymore. I had an ARC that had a similiar design and yes, it's AL, but it broke free from the loop in two months. TI is not a magical metal. It can't make up for a poor design.

60-70 Lumens is not enough max output to justify this price tag. Plus, it runs off of CR2 batteries...Surfire doesn't even have CR2 batteries sourced for them. 

The whole concept doesn't make sense to me, but it's your Euro's at stake....


----------



## chasm22 (Jun 3, 2007)

The Toecutter said:


> You have your opinions and I have mine. That's even easier.
> 
> I don't think the TITAN is a well designed keychain light. The "tang" that will accept a keyring loop or cord is ridiculously thin. TI or not, that will wear away and deform to the point it won't be keychainable anymore. I had an ARC that had a similiar design and yes, it's AL, but it broke free from the loop in two months. TI is not a magical metal. It can't make up for a poor design.
> 
> ...



Wow, your Arc broke in two months. I've had mine on my keychain for a couple of years---no problems. I agree that the thinness in the design might be asking for trouble, *however I'd be willing to bet you that if you broke your Titan in two months, two years or two decades, you'd get it replaced by Surefire at no charge if it happened due to a design defect.*:twothumbs

As far as lumen output, I may be wrong but I think that Surefire rates all their lights by out the front lumens, not bulb lumens. This is a significant differance. Most manufacturers use bulb lumens. Furthermore, in my experience as a Surefire owner and from reading the experiences of other SF owners, Surefire is always conservative in their ratings. This means that Surefire may rate the Titan at 70 lumens max, but in reality it will probably exceed 100-120 bulb lumens. Surefire could obviously advertise their lights this way and probably garner more sales from the same people who buy stereos advertised as 2000 watts(but in real small writing put the rms rating at 50 watts

It's not just the lumens. I've got several Surefires and have always loved them. They're not the most powerful lights I have, but each and every one of them is a pleasure to use. Beautiful workmanship, great beams. 

The Titan is new ground for Surefire. Obviously, a high end offering meant for people who can afford it and desire it. No different than many of the high end lights offered up by respected builders like McGizmo,etc. High end, high quality lights. I don't quite get all the negative reaction to it. Why knock Surefire for any light they make, unless it's defective? Overpriced? Says who? The market determines price. Period. If the Titan doesn't sell out, my guess is that you won't see many more LE offerings. If they do sell well, I guess we'll be seeing some more limited edition offerings.

And who knows, maybe Surefire will get into the jewelry market. I know I'd be damn interested in a watch made by them or for them to their specs. Surefire, are you listening?


Chuck


----------



## Phredd (Jun 4, 2007)

chasm22 said:


> This means that Surefire may rate the Titan at 70 lumens max, but in reality it will probably exceed 100-120 bulb lumens.



I think someone had it right that people are just jealous. They won't spend their own $500 for this light so they come here and rat on those of us who will. At first I couldn't bring myself to spend that much, but I broke down. Now I just can't wait.

About those 70 (or 100) lumens, is there a limit to how much power can be had from a primary CR2? I'm assuming their specs are for primaries, right? I just went through this with the Orb Raw and I was told that with the primary the max output is 40 lumens. And that I would need to use the rechargeable to get 80 lumens out of it.

Phredd


----------



## The Toecutter (Jun 4, 2007)

Phredd said:


> I think someone had it right that people are just jealous. They won't spend their own $500 for this light so they come here and rat on those of us who will. At first I couldn't bring myself to spend that much, but I broke down. Now I just can't wait.
> Phredd



Seriously sir, Jealousy....The defense of the Titan is coming down to jealousy accusations? C'mon. You're kidding right? 

Lets keep this discussion to the design and feature set of this flashlight and not some grade school idealogy.


----------



## KROMATICS (Jun 4, 2007)

If you like something you're a fanboy. If you hate something you're jealous. There is no middle ground here. Didn't you know that?


----------



## easilyled (Jun 4, 2007)

The Toecutter said:


> The "tang" that will accept a keyring loop or cord is ridiculously thin. TI or not, that will wear away and deform to the point it won't be keychainable anymore. I had an ARC that had a similiar design and yes, it's AL, but it broke free from the loop in two months. TI is not a magical metal. It can't make up for a poor design.
> ....



Ti is *far *stronger than Aluminium - your'e right, no magic in that, so it can be much thinner than Al to support the same load.

There are now optical glasses with Titanium "stems" than are almost
as thin as hairs and they weigh almost nothing. They specifically utilise
this non-magical property of Titanium.

Also, bear in mind that prototypes are often revised many times and the
finished product will no doubt be improved on any prototypes.




The Toecutter said:


> The whole concept doesn't make sense to me, but it's your Euro's at stake....



Precisely.


----------



## LA OZ (Jun 4, 2007)

Bullzeyebill said:


> If people truly want the Titan they will buy it, no matter what it costs. A person does not have to be rich to purchase one, all it takes is a will and the money will appear. That's the way it works in life, we want something and we figure how to get it. Takes a will though, a strong desire to have something. Pretty simple, really.
> 
> Bill



Ok, where did I placed my balaclava? A short visit to the bank will do. :laughing:


----------



## Trashman (Jun 4, 2007)

The Toecutter said:


> TI is not a magical metal.



Oh, I don't know about that. There are a lot of guys on EDCF that will probably insist that it's definitely magical. I've heard if you rub the Titan the right way, Paul Kim will appear out of no where.


----------



## Frank Maddix (Jun 4, 2007)

Thujone said:


> Amazing... But $500? Really? It just *can't* be that much better keychain light that others that are already out there for MUCH less.


If he can afford a Duke then he can afford a Titan!
After all, a humble Suzuki gets you from A to B ... but not in the same way. Same with the lights.


----------



## Phredd (Jun 4, 2007)

The Toecutter said:


> Why my opinion is so deeply offending others is really interesting...and a little disappointing.



It's just that we've heard your opinion -- from you and many others -- many times. Everytime someone wants to discuss the Titan, someone makes digs about it not being worth the money, targeted for snobs, etc. It's just tiring.

Phredd


----------



## easilyled (Jun 4, 2007)

The Toecutter said:


> Like I said before, I'm a Surefire fan. I just don't get this light. I don't think there in anything really special about it.



I'm certainly not offended - maybe slightly amused.
What does a light need for you to be impressed?

Regardless of what you say, Ti is a beautiful metal IMO, much
stronger than Aluminium, much more scratch resistant, almost
indestructable, non-corrosive and non-reactive.

The design is highly innovative with a switch mechanism that is superior
to any that has been incorporated in a light of this size. It is much
smoother than the Gatlight switch from what I've heard.

It will probably produce a very impressive output on high, but will not
need to be used at that level, hence the usefulness of being able to dial
it to whatever level is needed for a given situation

Then there is the nice quick-release latch which I've always wanted to
have on other lights.

OK, so its pricey. So is a BMW, but that doesn't stop people from buying
them.

I'm not offended by people querying what is so good about this light, but
frankly they are showing their ignorance a bit.

They haven't yet made HID's small enough to keychain or to come on
instantly :nana:


----------



## Katdaddy (Jun 4, 2007)

KDOG3 said:


> I'm a little taken aback by this light though. I just wonder what Surefire's message is with this light. It seems as though they are catering to the snobby, rich, elitist segment of society not the rough, tough working class/military/EMS segment that made them successfull. I don't know maybe I'm making too much of it, but this light says snooty high-society written all over it. No matter how good it is - and I'm sure it is - its still a _*$500*_ keychain light.


 

Nah, this is catering to the flashaholic!


----------



## Size15's (Jun 4, 2007)

Personal attacks are not acceptable. Please edit your post.


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 4, 2007)

I guess the thing about the titan is just: its not a tool, its an accessory. Nobody would bat an eye about a bracelet or some earings costing a kilobuck, and its the same with the titan.

The denial is on both sides: the "jealous" people are too narrowminded to see that a light can be a fashion statement, and the "fanboys" deny that possibility because it would threaten their manhood (they use _tools_, which are _best for the JOB_, and not some girly piece of adornment  ).


----------



## Size15's (Jun 4, 2007)

Please keep this civil or the thread will be closed. I think we should move on.


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 4, 2007)

I haven't read all of the posts in this thread and haven't been following it. I saw the original prototypes at SHOT 2006 and certainly there has been a LED revolution since the protos; one that insures that a small light today will have the potential for double the flux of a light originally designed almost two years ago. Can a light like the Titan provide real utility? I certainly think so. 

Is a small flashlight like this worth $500? Unqualified, it's a lame question and given qualifications the answers will have different meaning to different folks and I see no universal truth to emerge. :shrug:

Is a fine writing pen worth hundreds if not thousands of dollars when one can get a free ball point pen in the mail that serves the same function? Is a watch worth thousands of dollars when you can buy one for $5 that provides the same information and as accurately? It seems to me that the answers are more a matter of opinion, needs and desires than they are based on objective reasoning or _truth_.

To attempt to justify or disqualify the Titan as a planned acquisition is no doubt fun for many and of idle interest to others. Whatever floats your boat! :nana:

Should such a light be made and offered is one question that can be asked. Should SureFire in particular make and offer such a light seems to be an entirely different question for some and this "apparent" distinction is one I find and have found to be interesting in the past with other unique offerings. :thinking:

Why is SureFire offering the Titan? Well for one thing, they can. Does that alone upset some of you and if yes, why? There are a number of people who can afford the best and they desire the best, for whatever reasons. Whether the best has been identified is another question and one with merit. In its size, class and feature set, is the Titan the best or a light to be considered for such qualification? 

IMHO and subject to proper thermal considerations, there is no better material for a small flashlight like the Titan than titanium. I don't claim this as fact but it is a firmly held opinion and one that I feel I can legitimately support; not that I am inclined to do so here. I think that a sapphire crystal window is the ideal choice as well for such a light and this is with full awareness of other window materials having better light transmission efficiencies. For long term service and durability, sapphire wins in my book. I think a light gains in utility and usefulness if it has variable light output. Simple and easily accessed control over output is a real plus and the Titan scores well here, again IMHO.

In other words, the choice of materials used and the set of design features present in the Titan are all in line with my perception of what a best in class light should boast. Whether best in class has value or significance to an individual is surely for the individual to decide?!? :shrug:

I would guess that "smaller, better, brighter" was a driving force that resulted in the selection of a CR2 cell to power the Titan. The CR2 is up to the demands of the Titan and not a poor choice in that regard. I personally would prefer a CR123 based light even though the size would grow to accomodate the larger battery. Going a step further and again IMHO, the Titan would have been even better if it had been designed around a Li-Ion cell and a small charger designed and included with the light. With today's high end and sophisticated electronic devices, it seems that Li-Ion _is_ the standard. 

I perceive what I consider to be room for improvement in the design of the Titan but what I consider to be improvement is not on an objective or universal level. Regardless, as reported to be, the Titan represents a light that by defalt is best in class as I am aware of no other commercial offering in its class. Should there be such a class? I reckon the market will ultimately decide.


----------



## KROMATICS (Jun 4, 2007)

My only real issue with the Titan is its size. The CR2 Ion is about as big as I'd want for a keychain light. The Titan is significantly larger. It's not much smaller than a Surefire E1e actually. It looks like you have keys attached to your flashlight as opposed to a flashlight attached to your keys.

I think it is also generally felt that Surefire should be putting all their effort into getting the Cree versions of the E1L, E2L, L1 and L5 out first and then work on side projects like the Titan. I have to agree. I'm still waiting for that IR/YG KROMA to become available.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 4, 2007)

It is my impression that the Titans have no impacted on any of SureFire's many other projects. People certainly weren't making Titans when they could've been making the new Cree models


----------



## skalomax (Jun 4, 2007)

Are we still up for Late June, early July Delivery times? :shrug:


----------



## marcspar (Jun 4, 2007)

Last I saw from OpticsHQ was July or August.

Marc


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jun 4, 2007)

I'd just like to add that I think this would be just a dam fine light and is destined to "raise the bar" for EDC. Yes I'm aware that it hasn't been released but knowing Surefire's commitment to quality and making lights for use in the "real world", I don't doubt for a second that this light isn't worth the high price tag. I do not have one on pre-order but if I had the money spend on our very addictive hobby, I would.

MHO.


----------



## Christoph (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## faco (Aug 10, 2007)

Christoph said:


>


 
I know what you mean!


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 10, 2007)

wow, nice photos, you never fail to impress Mr Chan
looks like a nice light, i love the shot of it next to the 1ds and the L
i dont think i will be buying one of these, although i would love to get a limited edition light like this


----------



## MattK (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm hearing UNOFFICIALLY that we should finally see them as early as end August, as late as end of September.


----------



## BigD64 (Sep 4, 2007)

An HA version is in the works. The variable output is unreal. I wish they put the same adjustment in my U2. I will wait for the HA much less expensive version. <


----------



## DM51 (Sep 4, 2007)

BigD64 said:


> An HA version is in the works.


How can you know this?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 4, 2007)

BigD64 said:


> An HA version is in the works. The variable output is unreal. I wish they put the same adjustment in my U2. I will wait for the HA much less expensive version. <


I highly doubt that the supposedly HA version of the Titan would be _much _less expensive than the titanium version...


----------



## easilyled (Sep 4, 2007)

BigD64 said:


> An HA version is in the works. The variable output is unreal. I wish they put the same adjustment in my U2. I will wait for the HA much less expensive version. <



Yes, the HA version will be arriving in 2030. Buy it now, and leave it to
the next generation in your will.


----------



## chakrawal (Sep 4, 2007)

What is the ETA of Titan?


----------



## MattK (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm hearing ~30 days so count on ~45.


----------



## batman (Sep 5, 2007)

Trashman said:


> Oh, I don't know about that. There are a lot of guys on EDCF that will probably insist that it's definitely magical. I've heard if you rub the Titan the right way, Paul Kim will appear out of no where.


 

"Your're wish is my command."


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 5, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I highly doubt that the supposedly HA version of the Titan would be _much _less expensive than the titanium version...


 
Seeing that the Titan is a limited Edition item, and it is made out of titanium, I dont think even Surefire could get away with charging over $200 for a HA aluminum, mass produced version of the same light. Im guessing around $150 will be retail for a HA version if it ever makes it to production.


----------



## INFI (Sep 7, 2007)

*Is the TITAN worth the price?*

I was looking for some feedback on the titan. 500.00 is a lot of money for 65-70 lumens. However, I was wondering how many of you guys think it is worth the price. I will be using the light for EDC and for backpacking, where weight is a huge issue. While covering eight or ten miles a day for three or four days. Also curious as to what the sapphire window is? I am guessing that it is different than the standard Pyrex windows that they use on the rest other models. Is this true? I have an opportunity to buy one of these, but I am not sure how long it will be around. All input appreciated thanks.


----------



## BBL (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Is the TITAN worth the price?*

If you look at it from an economical point of view: No, get a L1, E1l or novatac 85P.


----------



## electromage (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Is the TITAN worth the price?*

Hmm, for some reason I think using a Titan strictly as a functional light is something like using Bose speakers to listen to music.

Not to say it's not an excellent light, it's just a bit spendy for what it _does_. Like BBL said, try a SureFire L1, it's quite compact, has multi-level output, and costs $135. You also get more battery for your money with CR123.


----------



## Secur1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Is the TITAN worth the price?*

Well just ask your self, how would you feel carrying on you every day a $500 light and getting EDC scuff marks on it...

I carry a Draco XRE, a Benchmade Benchmite auto and a few other bits and bobs on my keys, which round up to about $350 and i always check and check again as i carry them with me.


----------



## paulr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Is the TITAN worth the price?*

The sapphire window is what it says, a window made of sapphire (aluminum dioxide) instead of glass (silicon dioxide). Sapphire is more scratch resistant. On the other hand, replacing a glass flashlight lens usually isn't that big a problem if it gets scratched.

As for the price, you really can't evaluate this type of light by lumens per dollar. That would be like comparing high-class wines purely by the alcohol content. The lights are maybe like exotic sports cars--yeah you could use one for your daily commute, and it would be fun, but the functional advantages aren't that great, so in pure functionality these lights are not cost effective.


----------



## chakrawal (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Is the TITAN worth the price?*



paulr said:


> The sapphire window is what it says, a window made of sapphire (aluminum dioxide) instead of glass (silicon dioxide). Sapphire is more scratch resistant. On the other hand, replacing a glass flashlight lens usually isn't that big a problem if it gets scratched.
> 
> As for the price, you really can't evaluate this type of light by lumens per dollar. That would be like comparing high-class wines purely by the alcohol content. The lights are maybe like exotic sports cars--yeah you could use one for your daily commute, and it would be fun, but the functional advantages aren't that great, so in pure functionality these lights are not cost effective.


+1


----------



## easilyled (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Is the TITAN worth the price?*

I thought it was worth the price when it came out.
Ti, ltd. edition, infinite levels, hand-picked Seoul leds, these were all the selling points .....


BUT


the longer I have to wait before its released, the less enthusiastic I'm 
becoming for the following reasons:-

1) the hand-picked leds may have been cutting edge at the time of concept,
but by the time they are released there may well be better leds out there.
For example the rebel-100s or Cree Q5s may already be more efficient

2) Other manufacturers/custom builders may be cottoning on and producing
something along the same lines. For example "mobile1", the producer of the
Gatlight is considering producing a light hardly any bigger that the TITAN,
but with the advantage of using a CR123-sized cell instead of a CR2-sized
cell for twice the run-time. They also claim far more total output on maximum
and also provide infinite levels. As I understand it the design is far from finalised yet,
but if I like the final design, I may opt for this instead.

Here is the thread:-

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=173723

3) I just don't think its a great way to treat customers by continually pushing
back the date that has been promised. I've lost count of the no. of times
this has happened with the Titan


----------



## INFI (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Is the TITAN worth the price?*



Secur1 said:


> Well just ask your self, how would you feel carrying on you every day a $500 light and getting EDC scuff marks on it...
> 
> I carry a Draco XRE, a Benchmade Benchmite auto and a few other bits and bobs on my keys, which round up to about $350 and i always check and check again as i carry them with me.


 

Well, I EDC a 500.00 Microtech knife and a 350.00 Sebenza knife (in separate pockets of course) along with one of my Glocks. Another 600.00, so I figure a small nice light like the Titan might be worth it. Sure, I would like it to put out more light and use a 123a cell, but I think I could live with it. Right now all I have are an L5 and M6 both are too big for EDC. I will sleep on it I can't make up my mind right now.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Is the TITAN worth the price?*

If I can snag one ... it will be my EDC on my keychain. It is the only light that can do what it does. 
My only gripe is the CR2 ... I'd prefer CR123 for a light of this size. 
bernie


----------



## managermr (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone have a solid idea of the release date of the Titan?

I have had one ordered for what seems like several months and 
am getting anxious.


----------



## Phredd (Sep 16, 2007)

managermr said:


> I have had one ordered for what seems like several months and am getting anxious.



+100

There are 100 of us who have been waiting, some since March. It is frustrating that they keep putting it off month after month. I think they're still saying September, but I don't think they've ever confirmed that they've begun production, so it may be pushed back again...


----------



## Frenchyled (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Is the TITAN worth the price?*



Kiessling said:


> If I can snag one ... it will be my EDC on my keychain. It is the only light that can do what it does.
> My only gripe is the CR2 ... I'd prefer CR123 for a light of this size.
> bernie



HEllo Bernie :wave:

I totally agree with you.. please ask the MAster


----------



## Bringsteen (Sep 16, 2007)

Surefire is doing the right thing by waiting. This light needs to be in the 150-250 lumen range to justify the $500 price tag. How many of you who have written that you are prepared to buy one would actually do so if it only put out 40 lumens? I carry a Chris Reeve Sebenza and wear an Omega watch, so I understand the pleasure of owning and using high-quality luxury tools. But my Sebenza is not just a little better than a Buck knife; it is a LOT better. My Omega is not just a little better than a Timex; it is a LOT better. They are not just luxury items. They are also TOOLS. I understand the allure of the infinitely-variable luminosity, but is that feature--coupled with an elegantly-executed titanium shell--sufficient to justify spending enough to buy a good quality handgun?

Don't be an iPhone victim. Wait until this beautiful device is properly executed to make the jump. Good things come to those who wait, especially in the phantasmagoric world of led flashlights.


----------



## MattK (Sep 16, 2007)

LED's are gonna have to be a LOT better before a light this small with a battery this small can offer 150-250L for more than a few minutes. Suggesting those levels of output is just unrealisitic.

Brightness/total output is not the only measure of a light any more than the ability to cut is the measure of a knife or the ability to tell time is the total measure of a watch - or the ownership pleasure one derives from having the premium items.

Using your watch analogy does your Omega keep better time than a Timex? The answer of course is no, not really, but it has OTHER qualities which give it the value to justify it's much higher price.


----------



## jrv (Sep 16, 2007)

Bringsteen said:


> This light needs to be in the 150-250 lumen range to justify the $500 price tag. How many of you who have written that you are prepared to buy one would actually do so if it only put out 40 lumens?


Anyone spending $500 is not going to give Lumen output such a high priority. Lumens are no big deal, you can get them cheap from the Chinese manufacturers (Ultrafire, Fenix, etc). Lumens alone no longer impresses anyone until someone stuffs a HID in a Surefire C3 or such.

The harder things to get are ruggedness, durability, water-proof to depth, etc. And last but not least is "geek artistry" - getting right even the details that may not really matter, an obsession to the details that suggests craftsmanship and not manufacturing.

For the buyers of this light it would be a far more serious loss to not have it immersible to a foot or two of water than to give up the lumens.

I have a Gatlight and I'm betting the variable intensity is the feature people will really like. Once you've used a Gatlight button presses aren't a UI, they're a nuisance.



MattK said:


> LED's are gonna have to be a LOT better before a light this small with a battery this small can offer 150-250L for more than a few minutes. Suggesting those levels of output is just unrealisitic.


It's more than runtime. Drawing even one watt from a 10180 requires running it at 3C or more - much too high. Even a 10280 needs to be run near 2C. We're still some ways from the thermodynamic limits but not as far as it might seem - I've seem claims the Rebel-100 is 20% efficient at low levels.


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 16, 2007)

MattK said:


> LED's are gonna have to be a LOT better before a light this small with a battery this small can offer 150-250L for more than a few minutes. Suggesting those levels of output is just unrealisitic.
> 
> Brightness/total output is not the only measure of a light any more than the ability to cut is the measure of a knife or the ability to tell time is the total measure of a watch - or the ownership pleasure one derives from having the premium items.
> 
> Using your watch analogy does your Omega keep better time than a Timex? The answer of course is no, not really, but it has OTHER qualities which give it the value to justify it's much higher price.




Matt, I think I agree with what you're trying to say here, just wanted to chime in on one small technicality... based on a couple quick calculations, it should be possible to generate at least 150 lumens for at least 20 minutes, and if this light is variable brightness, the effective runtime of the light will get multiplied severalfold. :shrug:


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 16, 2007)

jrv said:


> It's more than runtime. Drawing even one watt from a 10180 requires running it at 3C or more - much too high. Even a 10280 needs to be run near 2C. We're still some ways from the thermodynamic limits but not as far as it might seem - I've seem claims the Rebel-100 is 20% efficient at low levels.




Jtr1962 recently posted his test results for the Rebel-100 and cited efficiency at 20mA as somewhere around 40%...

_"Maximum efficiency was reached at 20 mA, and it was an incredible 135 lm/W. This translates into a conversion efficiency of over 40%."_

Full post *over here*.


----------



## MattK (Sep 16, 2007)

milkyspit said:


> one small technicality... based on a couple quick calculations, it should be possible to generate at least 150 lumens for at least 20 minutes



heh - I din't do any math I was just trying to make the point that it's not realistic. Also, even if you could get 150L for 20 minutes Ti has lousy thermal properties - the emitters life would be pitifully short and the light would be as hot as a bullet after 10 minutes I would think. Also, jrv's point about discharge rates is a valid concern as well.

So - three valid reasons why 150-250L isn't realistic


----------



## Bringsteen (Sep 16, 2007)

I think my argument still holds. Certainly a Timex will keep about as good time as an Omega. Should not a $500 flashlight be about as bright (with similar or better runtimes, et cetera) as a $50 flashlight? You are focusing on the beauty, collectability, and perhaps "niftyness" of the device. But to the extent you care about functionality, how will you feel a year or so later when it costs $300 and has twice the brightness and runtime? I bought my Sebenza and Omega because they will be with me for the long haul, rather than become outdated curiousites in a year or two.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 16, 2007)

Perhaps what is being overlooked here is that regardless of the Titan specs, they will all be sold (indeed finding one that is not pre-ordered is next to impossible and has been for quite some time).

SureFire does not appear to have to make this product according to the wishes or expectations of CPF members - SureFire does not have to sell this product to anybody, certainly not to CPF members.

Whether we like it or not, the Titan has sold itself.

I do not question its specs. I do not question the 'delay' in releasing it.
I question why SureFire decided to offer it for only $500 when it is obvious they could increase the price significantly. Perhaps this would reduce the number of CPF members purchasing it but I have no doubt it would still be impossible to find one new if SureFire charged $700 each.

Al


----------



## MattK (Sep 16, 2007)

we never advertised them so I still have a few uncommitted units.


----------



## jcompton (Sep 16, 2007)

MattK said:


> we never advertised them so I still have a few uncommitted units.


PM Sent...


----------



## jrv (Sep 17, 2007)

milkyspit said:


> Jtr1962 recently posted his test results for the Rebel-100 and cited efficiency at 20mA as somewhere around 40%...
> 
> _"Maximum efficiency was reached at 20 mA, and it was an incredible 135 lm/W. This translates into a conversion efficiency of over 40%."_
> 
> Full post *over here*.


I'm speaking in terms of thermodynamics: there are just under 700 lumens per watt of optical power, and 135 lumens/input-watt is roughly 20% of what physics lets you have... We're not at the limits but they're coming into sight now.


----------



## mobile1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone here who owns a Titan... and lives in the bay area? I'd volunteer to stop by with our Lumencraft EOS (so far only a prototype). I'd be interested in seeing how the two lights compare in real life... which is very different to just some spec sheet comparisons....


----------



## Size15's (Sep 19, 2007)

mobile1 said:


> Anyone here who owns a Titan... and lives in the bay area? I'd volunteer to stop by with our EOS (so far only a prototype). I'd be interested in seeing how the two lights compare in real life... which is very different to just some spec sheet comparisons....


I have an EOS, had to get several because my brother stole mine, and my dad stole the first replacement I got. Currently a guy at work is borrowing mine for a camping trip. I prefer the orange one so it can be found more quickly. I figured out what to do with the leftover AAA from the four-pack - use it for my ArcAAA!

As for the Titan - it has not been released yet so nobody in the bay area has one yet.

Al


----------



## mobile1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Size15's said:


> I have an EOS, had to get several because my brother stole mine, and my dad stole the first replacement I got. Currently a guy at work is borrowing mine for a camping trip. I prefer the orange one so it can be found more quickly. I figured out what to do with the leftover AAA from the four-pack - use it for my ArcAAA!
> 
> As for the Titan - it has not been released yet so nobody in the bay area has one yet.
> 
> Al



Well I don't mean the headlight.... Lumencraft EOS is our internal development name for a light in the same form factor as the Titan - but with a 123 battery, the same smooth variable brightness as in the GatLight V3, P4-LED with probably 130-150Lumen, with 6 white back lighted sapphires and with a clicky switch and momentary function (turning the knob around the clicky changes the brightness)... so not quite yet a real product yet but the Titan isn't quite out yet neither... once someone gets one in the bay area... let us know... and we'll loan you an EOS prototype to let you do a comparison of both Titan vs Lumencraft EOS...

And we're aware of the headlight... with the same name... it seems that princeton actually is claiming a trademark so we'll likely have to rename a production version or probably just call it the Lumencraft EOS.... anyway we're still in prototype phase with that one... so we can figure that one out as we go along...


----------



## Size15's (Sep 19, 2007)

mobile1 said:


> Well I don't mean the headlight....
> And we're aware of the headlight... with the same name... but it seems that princeton is not claiming a trademark on it so we shouldn't have a problem naming it the same...


I'm sorry, CPF is too big for me to keep up with all the new products buried within it.
Pelican now refer to their M6 as the PM6, I'd like to think that people in forums such as CPF had a hand in convincing Pelican there was a need to distinguish its product from _the original M6_. I suppose you've considered this when selecting the name and decided that it isn't worth it and if people do talk about your product and the name gets confused they'll come up with their own way to saying "No, the EOS that isn't a headlamp"

Of course all this has nothing to do with this Titan thread - I guess apart from passing the time until SureFire decide they are ready to release it.

No point in having two 'vaporware' products in one thread after all!

Al :naughty:


----------



## mobile1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Size15's said:


> No point in having two 'vaporware' products in one thread after all!
> Al :naughty:



I agree...


----------



## GregWormald (Sep 21, 2007)

Size15's said:


> No point in having two 'vaporware' products in one thread after all!
> Al :naughty:



Why not??? Vaporware doesn't take up any real room! :laughing:


----------



## neoseikan (Sep 21, 2007)

After reading these, I am so interested in Titan.
As a Light producer, I could not help asking, could I make a new thing better than titan? or is it necessary to make titan a target?
No... Surefire made titan just for showing that they have the best seat in the market.
If a small producer, like me, make a titan at $500, it is dangerous.


----------



## AUG (Oct 31, 2007)

MattK said:


> we never advertised them so I still have a few uncommitted units.



PM Sent!!


----------



## robo21 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting Shelby. What beautiful photography and an amazing subject. Nice camera too. :twothumbs

Your photography inspires me to get my EOS out and start shooting. I've been so busy with work, I've kind of put it up on a shelf.


----------



## NickelPlate (Jan 18, 2008)

This is a boutique light pure and simple. It's nice, it's titanium, it's a SF. If you don't mind spending the money and it tickles your fancy, go for it. But personally I can think of alot of things I'd rather drop $500 on, like a McClux or any other of the high end customs made by CPF members and even those are something I would never EDC. I can only imagine the depression that must set in after dropping and/or losing a light like that:mecry:.

NP


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 19, 2008)

NickelPlate said:


> This is a boutique light pure and simple. It's nice, it's titanium, it's a SF. If you don't mind spending the money and it tickles your fancy, go for it. But personally I can think of alot of things I'd rather drop $500 on, like a McClux or any other of the high end customs made by CPF members and even those are something I would never EDC. I can only imagine the depression that must set in after dropping and/or losing a light like that:mecry:.
> 
> NP



I certainly respect your opinion, although I feel differently. Although your comparision does list a great light, it doesn't do what the Titan does. The ability to dial-in the brightness modes is what sold me on the Titan. As far a dropping it is concerned, not sure what to say. Although I'm not going to purposely throw my Titans around, when they do fall, I expect them to keep working and I'll just continue to use it.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 20, 2008)

NickelPlate said:


> This is a boutique light pure and simple. It's nice, it's titanium, it's a SF. If you don't mind spending the money and it tickles your fancy, go for it. But personally I can think of alot of things I'd rather drop $500 on, like a McClux or any other of the high end customs made by CPF members and even those are something I would never EDC. I can only imagine the depression that must set in after dropping and/or losing a light like that:mecry:.
> 
> NP



I, too, would have to respectfully disagree. The Titan is not a "boutique" light. If it were, it would have been made from aluminum. The Titan is titanium not because it is competing in the custom Ti market, but because it needs to be tough and rugged for EDC use. A titanium light that small can be dropped with little to no damage, yet still provide an amazing spectrum of light levels for many different user applications. This is a very well thought out, good-looking, and user friendly _*tool*_, as much as a McGizmo is a tool. This light was meant to be used and used alot. My hat's off to Surefire for developing not just another HAIII dual level small light. PK's design is exceptional.


----------



## kodiak (Jan 20, 2008)

I use, and carry mine everyday, all day. I really do love this little tool!


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 20, 2008)

Mine rides on my keychain since I got it ... and sure, when I am in a boutique, it is a boutique light then. Otherwise, it is a tool.


----------



## NickelPlate (Jan 20, 2008)

Not trying to offend anyone guys. I'm sure it's a great light and the infinite adjustability is nice like the gatlight. My use of the word boutique was in reference to:

Quote wikipedia:

"Recently, the term "boutique" has started being applied to normally-mass-market items that are either niche or produced in intentionally small numbers at very high prices."

Which I think is a fairly accurate statement .

NP


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 20, 2008)

I like the Titan and the Dupont but give me the EOS 1 any day.

Bill


----------



## kodiak (Jan 21, 2008)

"I like the Titan and the Dupont but give me the EOS 1 any day.

Bill"




I'll take one of those too...... when, if, it comes out. Without the bright jewels on the side. :O)


----------



## faco (Jan 21, 2008)

kodiak said:


> "I like the Titan and the Dupont but give me the EOS 1 any day.
> 
> Bill"
> 
> ...



Totally agree with you both, I hope it will be available soon as I have been on the TITAN list for nearly 1 year and still waiting. If the EOS is made without the jewels on the side, I will be interested. 
First in - first served.......still leaning towards the TITAN though


----------



## easilyled (Jan 21, 2008)

.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 9, 2008)

Bringsteen said:


> I think my argument still holds. Certainly a Timex will keep about as good time as an Omega. Should not a $500 flashlight be about as bright (with similar or better runtimes, et cetera) as a $50 flashlight? You are focusing on the beauty, collectability, and perhaps "niftyness" of the device. But to the extent you care about functionality, how will you feel a year or so later when it costs $300 and has twice the brightness and runtime? I bought my Sebenza and Omega because they will be with me for the long haul, rather than become outdated curiousites in a year or two.


Well I just read the whole thing and this kind of reply just blows my mind. If the Titan needs more lumens to be worth buying then by your own yardstick you got a terrible deal on your Sebenza, because there are a great many knives available that have much longer blades for far less money. 

I can understand this posters infatuation with his Omega and Sebenza, although I wouldn't want the Omega, but to regard other peoples choices as curiosities that will be outdated in a year or two stinks of elitism. I like your Omega, but I don't want one and don't have any trouble accepting that you bought one. Let everyone else make their own choices and maybe you can learn a little more than you already think you know. 

It's just weird how many people will spend time devoting themselves to vilifying a product they have no interest in; I imagine many of them would make terrible lunch companions, as they seem to have a hard time accepting someone elses choices. "You shouldn't have gotten that Filet Mignon because for a lot less money you could have had one of these Giant Hot Dogs"! 

I'm probably going to end up with one of these eventually, but it won't be a lure of more lumens, but actually less that gets me, not to mention the immediate accessibility to any brightness. 


gswitter said:


> I took some quick measurements with an Extech light meter (model #401025). For reference, the test were done in a fairly dark room. After zeroing the meter, it showed a value of 2 in the ambient light. The lights were placed bezel down directly on the meter and read as follows...
> 
> 
> NiteCore D10 (XR-E): > 2000
> ...


Here's the post that got me looking at the Titan in the first place! I have a D10, an Extreme III and a 120P and really want a Draco and Titan too now! :wave:


----------



## gswitter (Dec 9, 2008)

I need to update that list with a few other lights I've acquired or dug out of storage. The Ra 140C prototype is even dimmer than the HDS U60GT, but the Titan is still is a class by itself for low, low output. I don't know how useful that output is, but if there is a need for a beam that weak, I've yet to see another option.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 9, 2008)

gswitter said:


> I need to update that list with a few other lights I've acquired or dug out of storage. The Ra 140C prototype is even dimmer than the HDS U60GT, but the Titan is still is a class by itself for low, low output. I don't know how useful that output is, but if there is a need for a beam that weak, I've yet to see another option.


Possibly the Gatlight V3?


----------



## gswitter (Dec 9, 2008)

Possibly. I had a V3 once, but traded it away, and I don't recall how low the output got before it cut out.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 9, 2008)

gswitter said:


> I need to update that list with a few other lights I've acquired or dug out of storage. The Ra 140C prototype is even dimmer than the HDS U60GT, but the Titan is still is a class by itself for low, low output. I don't know how useful that output is, but if there is a need for a beam that weak, I've yet to see another option.


I for one would love to see that list be a sticky and also to see lowest available output right alongside highest output specs on all lights with multiple settings. 

My evolving set of priorities when trying to decide if I'm interested in a light or not are, in no particular order:
Battery - AAA or AA (although I do have a couple CR123's)
Tint - No more interest in anything cooler than neutral, with a preference for warm
Ability to go at least as low as a D10, better yet, as low as my 120P, but preferably as low as what the Titan is showing on that chart. 

I too would like to see the Gatlight on there, in fact would like to see everything with a multiple output capability in your chart. :candle:


----------

